# Wessex Fertility: Part 16



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

just bookmarking !


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
wow its taken me ages to catch up we really do chat   really pleased that all ecand et went well and heres for hoping we all get our bfp. 
i just been resting today trying to keep positive in this dreaded 2ww.
hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Skybreeze!  Best of luck for testing on Saturday!  

CJH, sounds like you suffered pretty bad with your swine flu jab   Good luck at the midwife!  I bet you have one beautiful baby belly going on right now   Gentle rubs from me!

Hi Kirst!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoooo hooooo I got to mark the thread first for a change   Oh okay  I'm forth now   .

Congrats on great embies ladies and being PUPO.  Chill out, relax and take it easy.  Visualisation works a treat, keep thinking of them dividing and growing and finding a nice comfy place in your womb to settle into for the next 8 months.  

Misty, hun provera sounds like a good idea, it will stop you being in limbo land, then again... Quig worked her magic for me so you may be okay without the drugs.  You will be on that rollercoaster soon hun.   

Hodgson, I would defo try with your GP, you can keep chasing the PCT then.  May sounds like a good month although you may be lucky and might get it through to start earlier then that.

Monkey hun  sending you a big   .  Dont put yourself under any pressure.  FF is here to help, we all know what you are going through and also the emotions that you feel.  We made the decision to tell everyone we had to have IVF as we were getting fed up with the 'when are you stating a family' questions everytime we saw people, but this time we have decided that we are not telling people other then our parents and my boss and my BF, that way I wont have to keep replying to txts with how I am feeling etc etc etc.  I would like to surprise them all !!!    

V sounds like the burns are healing well hun.  Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Kirst, hope you are resting up well.  

CJH - wow measure of about 45 weeks!   I bet you cant wait to meet your new additons.

Witters, you are great at keeping everyone positive   !!   Your story is very motiviational when you are going through all this stuff!!!  Hope you've had a good day.

Hi to everyone else, I am off to jump in the shower (not literally   ) as we have to be at the restuarant by 6.30pm   .  I am sure we will get there just about on time, it only takes 10 mins for my hair to dry   !!  

Have a good evening everyone.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi witters hope you doing ok and your bump   great news about your planning you must be thrilled.

ells just sent you a pm have a great evening x

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, have a great evening!  Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  I hope it all works out well 

Hi Kirst, I'm feeling great thanks.  I need to get all motivational to clear the house of clutter.  Put it this way, we are hoping to get a 20 yard roll on roll off skip, so have plenty to pull out!  It will be a dream to walk into a room all neat and tidy without piles here and stacks there


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Bookmarking

just woken upcatch up propely later xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ooooo new home
i like it, im siging off for the evening ladies but to woork tomorrow ppppoooooooo!!
take care everyone

Helen x x x x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

I am awake now

one sock that's great news about your embies. I really didn't hunk that we would get a frosty. Apparently only 30% of woman are lucky enough. So don't be hard on yourself it rally does only take one. 

Ells have a lovely dinner out

witters or should I say thE book of knowledge. Hope ya ok Hun

cjh god you poor thing Hun not long now how's maternity leave suiting you

v1 good luck for tommorrow Hun wat times your appointment

hodgein as the other said you really must chase call them whenever possible. I know I did as soon as I got y letter from pxt  saying I got funding I scanned and emailed it over to the clinic and I called them constantly

LAM how's your boys is charlies rash still bad hope he's ok

well I have just had a lovely dinner cooked by dp. I am not even getting up today
only to the toilet and back. I know I can't dommuch more just take it easy but I really wish I had a crystal ball

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who is PUPO    

internet still playing up so not online as much as I would like.

Ells, I have my day 19 appoinment on Feb 10th and then hoping to start tx end of feb. feeling scared but excited.

Hi to everyone
Bev x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi bev
thats greta news about app its always better when you know dates goes quicker too. hope you well keep us informed of how things go
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope everyone is feeling good on this glorious wet morning!

Bev, I agree, having a date to work to is so much easier, even if it seems far away at the time


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Bev grea news on he appointment you must be so happy I was it actuly seemed like things were moving forward

well my ovaries have been really hurting last night they are grumbling!! Dunno if I has somehing to with he cyst they discovered on one o them but I still has brown cm today it stopped yesterday but back a little today. 

I know it's part of he 2ww to read into everything but do you think I should callte clinic. I babe not taken anything for it yet. Also my tummy when I stretch is uncomfortable. But that's no different from last to
e it feels like I have done a ton of sit ups. Not that that would ever happen !!!!

Helen Sam how you feeling today

v1 good luck hu for today

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm sure all is fine.  You've lots of pretty invasive stuff and time will help settle things down.  On the other hand, if you are even slightly concerned, put a call in.  They would rather help you now than in a few days time when things get worse (either from symptoms or simply worrying and stress).  In short, if you are asking us if you should call, then you should call


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witter thanks really wish I could give you a proper hug but these will have to do   

I will call and see wat they say xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

They're perfect   Let us know how you get on


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Hun for telling me to call I feel
better now

apparently the follicles fill back up with water and they become bruised. I didn't know this. Think you know it all about this rollercoaster and your learn something new. They said the catheter could have cussed the old blood but if it turns red I have to call them straight away. They said just rest tale paracetamols and drink loads of water. 

I am going to be a bed monster again today and just chill. They said to put a pillow under  knees to ease the pressure which I am now doing which actually feels a little more comfortable. 

I keep saying to myself as this is so different we are going to get a different result 

Thanks witters xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning all just woke up properly i realised you lovely ladies have moved lol
i'm getting a few twinges but apart from that i'm ok just keeping comfortable....

wish i knew what was going on in there now lol
how is everyone else?xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam if only we had a crystal ball. The embies are now looking for a lovely place to snuggle in for the next 9 months. I think implamentation happens about 6-10 days after ec.  

I am dreading going back to work on Monday. Wish I could take the whole 2ww off

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, we need to have a little window don't we? 

Caz, glad that you managed to speak to someone and they put you at ease  As it is so unnatural to have the eggs and fluid drained from the follies, your body kind of goes into overload to try to figure out what's going on and to correct / heal it. This is the reason why we need to drink plenty of fluid to flush them out. This is also the point where the OHSS can start as the fluid fills up the empty spaces in your tummy. This means that it does not get flushed out via the kidneys in the usual way and your tummy bloats out but you do not pee much. Oddly, it is even more important for fluid intake as you quickly become dehydrated. From what you explain however, I think it is just your body sorting itself out. Everyone going through this process will feel something. Goodness, even on a natural TTC cycle, we fell loads 

I agree, the catheter could be the cause of the old blood. Many ladies experience this. If you do see red blood, please call straight away. Remember however that this doesn't necesarily mean bad news. With Myles and Keilidh, I bled heavily, as in the toilet water was bright red. This was 3 days before test day and I thought for sure it was all over. It wasn't! I then bled heavily again the night before my 7 week scan. We thought we would go and see nothing - we didn't, we saw two strong hearts beating!

As I have said before, try to enjoy every moment. If you hit a hurdle, such as today, act on it straight away and you will be flying right over it


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better Caz, it does help to call them just for peace of mind. Now you can just chillax.
As for me I've come on!! Well I hope I have - we aren't in full flow there but there is movement! So glad. I've just called to make my set up appointment. Apparently I don't need to have FSH done as they have done the AMH - is that right - I thought they were different?
xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

YAY Misty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I admire your strength at holding out.  Well done you!  Here's to that witch having a good last clear out   I'm not sure on the testing, but logic tells me that they are right.  They are testing for different things, but the AMH gives more detail and so they get info on the FSH in the process.  If they say you don't need it, then it must be right   I'm sure other girls here could confirm though...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz, glad you phoned the clinic.  The water is important, it will help flush the follie through and reduce their size and the bruising.  Dont be frightened to take the paracetamol, as I am sure you will get a lot of benefit from it.  Rest up and take it easy hunni.  Dont forget you can always phone the clinic back if you are worried.    

Bev, I know what you mean, you are there the day before us for set up meeting.  I am sure once you get started you will feel better about it.  There is a lot to take on board but we are all here to help.   

Fingers how are you feeling?

V good luck for ET today, you will be PUPO in no time.

Witters, good luck with the tidy up and throwing out - I cant wait to be able to start doing ours, we just feel so squashed because of the lack of space and storage.  All being well we will be able to get going soon well within the next 6 months   .

Onesock, how are you feeling hunni?  

Kirst, hope that you are doing okay today.

Monkey hope you are okay?

Misty, hun yey for AF  - I take it Quig worked her magic   .  AMH is different to FSH its supposed to be more accurate as its not supposed to change (FSH can change and be affected by all sorts of different factors) but there is still some debate about this.  If you read up on FF there are quite a few people where they have been told their AMH is low or very low, for it then to become normal or high.

CJH, how are you doing hun?  Have you seen the MW again yet?

Hodgeson, how are you doing hun?

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM, well what shall I cover first...... well feel very pleased with myself on behalf of our pub quiz team... we came second   - we have never done so well.  We couldnt believe it - we never wanted to win but to come second it was our best ever record    .  So we are chuffed.  Dinner was lovely, it was a real bargain as I had £10 prezzo vouchers but the restuarant was packed so we were glad and very lucky that we booked.  It was yummy too!  
Swine flu... well I am having the jab next Wednesday.  I had a good chat with my GP - who is brill - and he said that it should be out of my system within 2-3 weeks, which should be by the time I have AF and about half way through DR'ing so we should be clear for the eggies etc.  He basically said as long as I had a clear 4 weeks before EC it would be fine.  He also said that whilst we are in a 'quiet' period for this flu it was better for me to have the jab then not to have it because of the risks.  So I feel better about my decision now.  I hope I dont have the horrible side effect afterwards like CJH but the risks outway not having it so got the appointment.  They will only do the jabs for batches of 10 patients because the jab pots have enough for 10 people and they wont open it for just one person, which is fair enough but if I had known I would have tried to get it sorted out sooner rather then later but still its all booked now so should be okay!
Still havent had a call from the drugs company I am not too worried yet but if I havent had a call by Monday pm, I will ring the clinic and find out whats happening.  
My crohns seems to be settling   , still getting the odd pains and probs but nowhere near to what I had before I had my injections, so I am really     that they are doing their job and working!  
Right, I have a busy-ish day so will pop on when I can.  Have a good day everyone.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

not feeling to bad just paid all my bills arrrggghh dreading going back to work wish i had all of 2ww off but back to the grindstone glad you got checked out caz xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters thanks so so much you are a diamond. You have really put me at ease

ells sounds like you got a great gp. Well done on the pub quiz. I have never eaten in a prezzo. Where's one in soton. Might have to try it. Don't work too hard

misty yeah for the witch turning up. Hot water bottle
methinks tonight to get that full flow happening. You fab test was probably within the year so they don't need to redo it. Are you doing an antagonist cycle xx

Sam I gotta go on the laptop and pay the bills how depressing 
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, well done you!!  I am useless at pub quizzes!  Sounds like you did very well considering how busy it was   Glad you are happy with the decision on the flu jab.  I too was told about the 10 patients thing.  Apparently if they have some left it either gets thrown away or the staff have it.  There are also two types.  Pandemrix (which me and then children had) this is just one injection, but has an accelerator.  The other, Calvapan, is administered on two sessions, atleast 3 weeks apart.  Apparently, this is the one to have if you are allergic to eggs.  So, given your situation regarding timings, I would call to double check which one you are due to have 

Fingers, glad you are feeling ok.  I've just paid some bills too.  Personal tax returns, yuck!!  Car tax, yuck!  Thank goodness you can cover up the pain with a quick card, cash would make it so much harder!

Right, I really must go and start some sorting out!


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Aha Well Done Ells - I love pub quizzes.
Yes I'll be doing the antagonist cycle. Starting on 150 Gonal F. I'm just waiting for Trish to call me for a set up appointment.
I am very nervous and and strangely a little bit excited about getting going.
xxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Ladies, we have been doing the quiz for quite a few years but never got close so got very excited about coming 2nd!!

Witters I am having Pandemrix, so hopefully should be okay   .  For some reason I thought that the jab would be a prefilled syringe   I think I was living in hope because of all the immune jabs and IVF ones.  Enjoy your sorting.

Bills - yuk   .  I do mine by DD or SO on internet banking - stops me worrying and forgetting them   .

Caz, there's a Prezzo's in Romsey and in town in Oxford Street, I havent been to the town one but the Romsey one is lovely.  I am trying not to work too hard   dragging a few things out to see if I can get out of meeting   - Shhh dont tell anyone though   .

Misty thats great news hun.  I am sure you are feeling relieved and that you can get going again.  You are entitled to feel excited too hun.  

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

afternoon all just had some food feeling nervous now and we're only on day 1 of 2ww dunno how i'm going get through it lol

hate paying bills yukky dh is doing the shopping for me tonight bless him i'm in my pj's got to make the most of it back to work monday groan
xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hooray! I'm a fully paid up member of the PUPO club!   Just come back from my et with two beautiful 8 cell embies on board. Hope they're settling in nicely for a 9 month journey   The others were not good enough to freeze but hopefully i won't be needing them

Misty - great news about af   i really admire your patience
Ells - well done on coming 2nd   you deserve to be celebrating! Glad the tx seems to be working too
Caz - glad you called the clinic and feel better now. Don't be afraid to call if ever you're worried. 
Fingers - Enjoy relaxing - hopefully the rest of the 2 weeks will fly by - you've done 1 day already!
Helen - how you feeling today? 
Kirst - How are you? Any news on 2ww symptoms yet? 
Hope everyone else is having a good day and has a chilled weekend ahead xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

woo hoo v1 same as me then yayxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 that's great so happy for you welcome to the pupo club. Now the boredom if the 2ww where you can think of nothing else. It's driving me barmy already. 

Helen how's first day back at work. 

Sam how's you doing. I have now removed my mingen self from my bed showered and mow chilling on the coach under a doona watching neighbours

oh the excitement is just going to kill me xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

haha i haven't showered yet though need to to ewwww boredom has kicked in and i want to know its driving me round the bend now xxx

feeling better after your shower caz?
yay v1 come join us in driving ourselves insane just can't wait til the 11th wee little bubble of excitement in my tummy pwease pwease baby embies stay with us xxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay V!  Congratulations!

Caz,   Yes, your posts still make me giggle!  Here's me thinking you were at home resting when all along you're on a coach trip!    hope the two weeks fly by for you all!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

haha i've just twigged that witters lol caz you make me giggle xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters bloomin predictive test arghh

I need my internt back arghhhh

neighbours has now finished and just waiting for One of myfriends to pop over for coffee. 

All these visits are going to make me fat they keep bringing me cakes. So far this
week I have eaten two donuts. Two Belgium bun and flapjacks

blimey ok let's see wat else is on the tv xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm slowly making my way through sky plus and i think i have seen so much jezza kyle my brain is numb lol
watchin material girl as we speak xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I caught up on all my sky + apart from a few movies that we are meant to be watching together

I have never had so much space left On it before

I can't believe the pants that is actually on. Litterall out of the 100's of channels to watch all I find is an old come dine with me I have seen before

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol i know all thats left is his stuff on the sky+ after i have watched this then i've got to try and scan through all the channels see if there is anthing left xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I would scan through them now and sky+ them, otherwise you'll be watching more rubbish as you wait for it to come on   Daytime TV - well, any TV is pretty poor considering the amount of channels...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe good idea witters xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

V congrats hun.  

Hope all the PUPO ladies are all good!  Enjoy the TV veg time.  

Witters hows the sorting going?

Well I managed to get out of my meeting   and I have just got back from my acu - managed a brief nap but kept getting stabbed   so didnt sleep to well!!

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe glad ur acu went well ells i'm vegged on the sofa
well done on the meeting i'll be picking up tips from you ells

xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells well dome getting out of the meeting. I never fell asleep with acu but I can mever just fall asleep. This sounds daft but Ihave to actually work at getting to sleep

witters seriously the programme person in sky head office needs shooting there is nothing on decent have gone through till tommorrow afternoon

ok my friends has just left and she brought me a tone of magazines around so that will keep
me amused for a few hours

dp not home till bout 5ish and I really can't be bothered to cook any dinner. Me thinks it will be a take away but not sure what I fancy to eat. Any ideas

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

why am i putting myself through more jeremy kyle lol

mmmm chinese caz defo yummy i'm doing a lamb dinner tonight i think honey

i second the shooting of mr sky man lol (just for reference if by any means anything happens to him i was sitting on my sofa watching jeremy lol) xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooooh, we always have a pizza treat on a Friday.  Very naughty but nice! 

Magazines are always good to read.  I don't know about you, but I never sit down and read one - nor a paper.

Sorting is very slow.  It's really hard to know where to start.  I think once we have a skip outside it will be easier as wec can clear obvious space as we go along.  As it is now, it's kind of moving bits around.  I have made a start on the obvious things though.  Just got back from ballet, so best go get the children some dinner...

Fingers,   all taken into account!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe good mmm pizza sounds good though mmmm choices choices might get a dominos mmmm

haha as long as it is witters lol xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, we get a Domino's half/half dominator base, chicken strippers, chocolate cookies...   mmmmm, I love Fridays!  If you order online, you can get some good discount codes too 

I love chinese too though, although take away's never seem the same as when you eat in somehow.

Poor DH is stuck on the M25, so not sure when we will be getting this pizza


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Deliberations have been going on for an hours and still no decision

likelihood of resolvin in the near future. Zero

we can't agree in a takeaway. Dp want Kentucky but not really popular with a vegetarian

ok think its going to be a tough decision

enjoy yr pizza and Chinese or whatever you decide xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

DOMINOS woo hoo dh is feeling that idea too lol
hehe aww caz bless you
poor dh witters bless him xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Pizza could be a goer

dp now gone up the shop to get some pitta bread as have some homous and love dipping

witters yr poor hubby I hate the m25 on a Friday it's especially horrid as everyone heading for the coast

just gotta say there is still nothing on tv bro in law just brought DVD Bruno so looking forward to watching that later

of course CBB tonight i think alex will win

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad pizza sounded good!

Not been into BB in recent years.  I was severely hooked the first couple of series, but don't even know who's in it these days.  I do like Dancing on Ice.  I am always amazed at what they accomplish.  I have only been skating a few times, but remember badly holding onto the edge and people getting annoyed at me!

Hey, has that Sky box arrived yet?


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

evening everyone

been back at work today what a nightmare, couldnt wait to get home, hows everyone feeling today, im still not 100%, was up for a couple of hours last night in loads of pain but it seamed to pass, feels like ive done a million situps, im longing for a stretch but it hurts too much.
but ill tell u what all this talk of pizza was perked me up some what, what time shall i come round?? lol

DH still working london not back til sunday afternoon, so cheezy tv for 1

Helen x x x x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep the box has arrived dp gonna sort it put later tonight. I can't do it at the mo wish i could it
might get done in the near future!!!

Well takeaway out the window I am going for a salad kebab and a portion of chips. Dp cooling right now

i have never been into cbb before this serious and I agree bb has been pants the last few years

not sure why I started watching it this year probably
because tv has been rubbish lately so might as well watch the rubbish

how's dh doing has he made it home yet. Save him some cold pizza. Strange but I love pizza the next day cold

Helen was thinking bout you back at work today. Hope your drinking loads of water i called the clinic today coz
was feeling so rough. Just rest tonight and be a couch potato like me for the rest of the weekend. Hope sun comes round qucik and dh gets home soon xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i know what u mean it feels like i took at step back today, yep drinking loads did about 3 litres today but its still abit painful when i go to the loo, but hey its gotta be done, gotta work tomorrow 7-3, fun!!! but then not in again til wednesday. cant wait for him to be home, it was hard yesterday we only only 30 mins after et before he had to get the train back and there was so much info to take in and i was pretty upset i wish we had longer to process it all,
when u guys back to work?

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahh Helen god yeah you must have been upset for h to leave. When he back on Sunday how long will he be back for. it will be worth it in the end all the water I drinking too. I reallyam peeing for England. Can you get out of work tommorrow or try and do half a day. 

I back to work on Monday not looking forward to it but it will make the time go quicker xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

cant really get out of tommorrow by boss is off this week, bummer,
he should be back for a while but we really need to get him back abroad its where the money is and either way we need more, either to do this again or to pay for my spending sprees of baby clothes!!! lol
he usually does 2months away 1 month home, hes looking at workin in Haiti for a few months so fingers crossed x x x 
do u work mon - fri

H x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i just typed my whole reply and stupid laptop didn't work damn it
witters hows dh's journey home goin?
caz i love houmous and pitta too yummy
hels hows you feeling sweetie how was your day at work rubbish you have to work tomo
how you feeling caz?
what pizza shall i get? xxxxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hiya love

yeah pretty poo, but home now chiilin on the sofa where i should be, feelin ok but not great, just eaten a pound of grapes trying to get things moving if u know what i mean!!!!!! lol lol 

when do u go back x x

H x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sammy I would get vegetarian on I boring. Enjoy it

Helen it mus be tough him being away hut as you said you will need the
money for your babies and lots of shopping sprees. My job it's strange meant to be five days per wek but sometimes it constant as the mobile on all the time

I still uncomfortable. Can't wait to feel normal and yeah the stomach crunches is a good description

eastenders in 15 mins them cbb then bed I think. Oh wat an xciting life I lead

oh but dp got my favourite revels to munch tonight xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

ive just decided im going to hit the sack ladies early i know but start work at 7 so need to be even earlier to to do whole pessart thing fun!!!!!

night night everyone

H x x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Nighty Night Socks   I hope work is easy on you tomorrow...

DH just got in, so pizza is ordered!  

I think he deserves it bless him.  He thrives on pressure and after the planning was granted on Wednesday, he now has the building reg drawings in his hands!  Just need to get the builder to firm up the quote and it's all systems go!  Well, after the house is empty that is!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha aw bless you honey I'm ok just got into bed back on Monday 2ww is already driving me mad sorry your feeling crappy are cramps normal do u know? Cos I'm getting them quite a bit no bleeding though xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters blimey it's all system go in yourhouse wat a year yourgoing to have. Are you actually moving out.  How long is the extension going to take. 

Well I actually feel a little better today. Ovaries don't seem to Be as grumpy. I am still a lite crampy butrts just hope that it a get better then bigger for us all

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just catching up on how you are all getting on....all that talk about take aways has made me feel rather hungry  .

All you PUPO ladies,  I am so excited for you all, I can feel your emotions, must be a really sensation knowing that the little Embbies are inside you!

As for Jeremy Kyle, what a legend, he certainly tells the dossers what for eh!!!!  .

I do have a question that has been bugging me if thats okay.....you all said that you can have the embryos frozen, with the NHS funded cycle, if you do have some to freeze, do you have to pay for them to be frozen?  Just thinking ahead and of finances along the way.


ERRRRR cant believe that I am sat here and DH is watching Pete Waterman on TV, some programe about trains, errrr how dull......DH is a train driver, you would think that he would be sick of them!!!!
This website certainly is a god send isnt it! 

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey all just cooking dinner for my dh and a friend  Spode ishouldn't moan had dominos last night yummy lol xxx how is everyone now? One more day then back to work rubbish :-( I don't wanna go back lol xxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey everyone

just got back from work, that was rough going def too early to go back, not that i had much of a choice, is evryone still really bloated i cant shift this 6 months preg look!!!
i never thought it would take so long to feel better, i was all over the place last night cried for 30 mins then woke up at 2 in bloody agony comb. of wind and cramps, will this ever end

H x x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi hodgeson

you don't have to pay to freeze them. The nhs pay it for 36 months which is great. Saves you loads. 

Men really are strange species. I got rid of mine for the afternoon he gone to his holy ground st marys. At least they won coz seriously it is like life or death for him

one sock I been like you today. The wind is no joke. I am so e
emotional too. Dp keeps saying you weren't like his last time and I like yeah I know. Hopefully it will be different result

Sam we deserve treats so pizza you can say it is good for you as it has vegetables on it. Lol that's wat I say 
Afm I felt fine this morning. Not fine but so muc better. I decided to venture out over sis house only 5 min drive. Dp drove and now I feel rotten have litterally been on The couch all day. Fell asleep for a few hours this Arvo. How am I going to go to work and do a full day. 

How's everyone else feeling my tummey is so crampy and ovaries are really grumbling. Just think the embies are getting ready to implant now it could be anytime now. I need that crystal ball everyone xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Hun
yeah I look massive too huni and the cramps cab totally sympathise hopefully we'll feel ok soon but still feeling massive hopefully hehe but in a good way  xxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep - I'm with you on the bloated tummy and cramps too. I'm absolutlely sure people will notice at work next week. 
The main thing for me though is that I feel soooo tired. I went out to the Mayflower last night to see the Take That musical which was fab and then we went for a really lazy lunch at a friends house today. Even though I slept in this morning I still fell asleep all the way home and have been on the sofa dozing ever since. I'm not sure how I'm going to manage full days at work next week. I have to go to Paris from Wednesday to Friday too. I'm going to be shattered. 
The friend I went to see today is two weeks away from having twin boys and she's enormous! We laughed that we're both technically pregnant with twins at the same time but my bloated tummy was nothing compared to hers! Hope we all get to her stage.
Happy chilling ladies xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 we will get to that stage. We are going to be huge. We are technically 2w5/6d preggers. It's like omg  

Looks like will be making my own dinner tonight dunno wat yet dp has turned into mr invissible obviously holding a pint and and replying to a text is too hard. I don't mind him being out really but wish he would let me know wat going on.  A text would be good

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ahhhh caz thats what i say to huni just finished my dinner had heartburn all day been taking gaviscon and had a snooze earlier xxx

what you having i've just had a lamb dinner yes we will be that big psitive thinking wishing i could see whats going on right now in my tummy xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Dp just on way home. Still undecided bout dinner. I could do a roast but def not going to cook one

dp gonna cook so just gonna leave him to it. 

I am still feeling rough taken some paracetamol. Hopefully kick in soon

can't believe I feel so different from last ec

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i feel ok now just vague cramps and hearburn all normal?

i've just had a roast was nice hun i know i wouldn't cook for just one did a roast for 3 in the end
xxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
i too am mega bloated and feel rough remember feeling like this the alst times too its those pesseries that does it for me. is anyone having heprein or had it, god the injections are killing me?

hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey kirst nah just the pesseries for me honey 

by the way meant to ask is it normal for a bit of the pesserie to come out?xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Kirsty yeah I look huge at the monlota of big baggy jumpers

sammy it's normal for a little of the pesseries to come out. I used them first time not the most pleasant experience. 

Xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hodgson - as caz said you dont pay for freezing on a funded cycle, you just pay for the FET, the freezing is all part of the deal.

Kirst, I will be doing heprin this time.  There is a video on You Tube about how to do it without bruising and hurting your self.  I know that you are not supposed to pinch or rub when you do the injection as that can cause you to bruise and make it hurt.  I know when I did the gestone injection (not quite heprin but   ) I used an ice cube to numb the area before jabbing and that did help a bit. 

Caz, make sure you keep drinking lots of water it will help you feel better will help with the bloating.  Hope you have managed to plan something for dinner.  We are having a takeaway (naughty I know) we have gone for a yummy curry. 

Fingers, hope you are feeling okay.  With the pessaries, they do leak a bit, I was told by Sue at the Wessex to put them in just before bed and about 20 mins before I get up in the morning as you get less leakage.  I also wore a panty liner for an hour or so.  They are made with coco-fat (I think) so it melts very quickly so you absorb the progesterone.

Onesock, hunni, it may be helpful to have some warm water with a bit of lemon in, it can help ease the windy feeling.  If you feel blocked you can take lactulose - I had to have it last time and thats what the clinic told me to take.  The bloating, windy feeling, cramps and blocked feelings are caused froma mixture of the EC procedure itself and your follies refilling with water and also the sedation drugs.  You need to flush them out of your system with the water.  I hope that you feel more comfy soon.  

V,  oooh Gay Paris - lovely, are you working?  I hope that you will be able to enjoy some of the sights and shopping oh, and the food of course   .  You did make me laugh with your friend, I bet CJH can have a competition with your friend over bump sizes   .  The Take That show sounded like good fun, was it a mix of their new and old stuff? We saw We will rock you in London for our 2nd wedding anniversary and it was absolutely fantastic and went to London to see Thiller Live when MJ was here promoting his This is It tour, the singer are just incredible.

Witters hope you are okay and that you have managed to get somewhere with the sorting.

MV, Monkey, CJH, Pod hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

Hope everyone else is okay?

AFM, got our letter and our copy of my px from the Wessex today - blimey if I dont rattle like a maraca it will be a small miracle   .  If anyone will be at the Wessex they will know its me - I'll try and shake to a good rhythm!  
They dont have me down for Gestone jabs so will have to ask them about that at our set up meeting, I need the extra help as my progesterone levels drop very low and the pessaries dont give me enough - its to do with my crohns so not a common problem.  
Oooo the takeaway has just arrived yummy, have a fab evening ladies, hope the PUPO crowd feel a little more comfy very soon.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey thanks guys I'm going to try the lemon thing to to try get the bloating down I'm 'going' though lol caz did dh come home and cook? Hey guys anyone know what a 14 amh level means? Thanks ells mm curry sounds nice i want that now lol  xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
fingerscrossed - yeh its normal for that with pesseries, they say that shows its worked as its the wax showing its absorbed.
kirst x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

how's evryone today. Are all you pupo ladies feeling the strain of the 2ww yet I know I am

Sam 14 amH is near perfect. If I remember rightly. The best levels are 12 + if I remember rightly. It's basically wats left in you ovaries. I have a low one at 5,1 hats why they put me on a high dose of gonal f 300. 

This morning woke up and still don't feel right I cannot wear any of my jeans. At the mo I have my old shorts on not done up with a hoody. I loom rally classy I do waynetta slob proud. Lol

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

haha i still feel bloated heartburn and a bit sicky strange dunno what all that means?

thanks kirst how you feeling hun?
back to work tomorrow dreading doing a full days work as i have done nothing for a week xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells meant to say thanks fr the advice yesterday how's you today. Did your drugs arrive in the end

Sam I like you really it up to work tommorrow. I dreading it. I have a really busy week as well

just had a roast and feelng even more bloated. I can cope with that. Bit I am sti so so tired. Mil and fil have just popped over not really in the mood for company but fil just came in and siad hello mummy. I kno he was trying to be positive but I was like Wat. I just replied hopefully but I can't hunk or talk about it. I know I am being sensitive but arghhhh

hope all you lovely ladies are having a chilled out weekend xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

I know huni i'm in the mindset that there is nothing more I can do now can't get my brain off it but if it works it works now there is nothing more we can do now huni I'm sensitive too I keep stoppin myself from gettin too excited and keep looking into every symptom lol driving myself mad lol this is our year girls xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

guess wat I have done his arvo. Fell asleep again. I can't believe nearly everyday this week I have had a siesta. What am I gonna do when I work tommorrow. 

I couldn't believe it dp did the jabs tonight and it really did not hurt I couldn't Believe it. I have litterally been screaming into a pillow but I actually said to dp have you done it and he was like yeah. So what is what about

are all fellow pupo ladies back to work tommorrow. I really domtwant to go. Is everyone feeling better I am but I thnk it's got a lot to do with doing nothing these last few days.


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

I really don't wanna go back dunno why but I'm feeling nervous about going back dunno how I'm going to make it through a whole day to be honest wanna stay off forever the dole is sounding really temptingg lol xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

How's everyone today. I think we are all busy working. 

I am hating beig at work time
seems to be going slow

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to read back sorry  

Internet broken at home so having to sneak on in my lunch break at work. 

Ells, did you get youir drugs hun. I spoke to the drug company on Friday and they are being delivered on Wednesday (my day off)

   to anyone who needs them and lots of            for everyone on the 2ww.

Hoping new internet will be sorted by the end of the week, but may not be on until then.

Bev x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Caz, isnt it annoying when work gets in the way   .  How are you feeling?  I hope that you are feeling less bloated today.

Fingers, how are you doing?  AMH is related to ovarian reserve, although its a bit dubious about how accurate it is, as there have been some recent cases and research which show that it can fluctuate quite a bit.  

V how are you feeling hun?  I hope work is okay and that its not tiring you out too much.  Enjoy Paris.

Onesock, how are you doing?

Hodgson, hope you are well hun.

Witters, how are you feeling?  I hope your Monday is going well and that you have had a fruitful weekend getting ready for your skip and the builders imminent arrival!

CJH, how are you feeling hun?  Another week closer.

Kirst, how are you doing hun?  How are you feeling?  I hope you are chilling out and relaxing.  How are the bruises?

BAE, I'm good thanks hun.  I havent had my call from the drugs company yet, hopefully they will phone this afternoon.  When do you start hun?  I cant remember which protocol you are doing, it was the SP wasnt it?  I hope that you get your internet sorted out. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are okay.

AFM, I spoke to the clninc this morning as I noticed that my set up appointment will actually be my CD20 not 19 and I thought I was supposed to take the provera from CD 19, I was right but the lady I spoke to was a little bit funny with me asking me what I was fretting about   but in the end had to be very nice back as they nurse then told her that I have to take my tablet the day before my set up appointment   .  I have put it down to the Monday morning blues.  Having a slowish day at work but not too bad, got quite a bit to do but just havent mustered the enthusiam or energy to get going with it all yet!  I will though   .

Hope everyone has a great day.  PUPO ladies sending you all lots of                 .

Ells


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

How are the pupo ladies?  any sypmtoms yet?

ells: Sorry to hear about the lady being funny with you at the clinic, to them it's something they deal with on a daily basis and expect everyone else to know but to us it's the most important thing ever and we need to get it right. They should be a bit more understanding, glad you got it sorted.

Thankyou for all your support when I was feeling down it's not like me at all, they don't call this a rollercoaster ride for nothing!!!

DH cheered me up saturday, we went to M&S and I got treated to loads of new underwear and a lovely dressing gown, certainly did the trick  
I have another accupunture session tonight which I'm really looking forward to it makes me feel so relaxed.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Julie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just trying to catch up, but little time to reply.

Sounds like all the PUPO ladies are coping well.  All your symptoms seem normal for what you have been through 

Ells, sorry the receptionist was insensitive, not nice.  Good to hear she got a little putting down though 

We are all fine.  Got a fair bit of sorting done, thrown out loads already which is really encouraging.  I did have a bit of a melt down on Saturday as it is so overwheling.  I think the hormones are playing a part there as I'm usually so calm and just get on with things.  DH and the children were very good though.  Bless them, none of them like seeing me crying...


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

can't tell you enough how glad I am to be home. I have loads of workto do on the laptop tonight and I really want to do it sat in front of the tele but scared might harm embies. Do you think a coue of cushions will be alright protection

ells I can't believe the recptionist. When I first called I had a conversation with a woman there and she was so offish. I was like don't get all huffy with me. But since then they been fine. Any news on the drugs yet

monkey so glad your feeling better it really is a rollercoaster ride no other way to put it

witter blimey you really have your hands full and do t worry abot getting a little anxious it's normal just do what you can and then think sod the rest I will do it when I can. 

Well symptoms for me so far. Boobs really aching today and last night. I was in work today and I thought it was all over already. I got up and I felt like af arrived. I went to he loo and I had loads of cm mucus. Never had this last time so hopefully

Also was really lightheaded this morning and was ravenous.  Surely it's too early for these signs. J think the 2ww has driven me mad already 

Xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

afternoon ladies 

hope work hasnt been too bad today, hows everyone feeling?
i def turned the corner last night sleep really well, only waking up to turn over tummy is still abit sore, and finally i have a slow puncture in belly, its going down, i now have 2 pairs of trs that fit!!!!!
im trying to ignore my body its so hard not think into every twinge or funny feeling, so trying to get to the weekend and concentrate on the test date.

H x x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is fine, sounds as if all the PUPO ladies are all doing fine, we all have everything crossed for you......

Ells - receptionists eh, why is it that most of them are all miserable and horrible  do you reckon that they are taught to be like that lol,  

Witters- you really should be a counsellor!!!  you are such a rock for evryone on this thread....and you always have time for everyone even though you are a busy bee at the moment!! 

Julie, nice to hear you happy, you sounded down the other day, and ah bless your DH, thats so sweet of him, i have heard that accupuncture is such a great release, I may give it a go.

As for me....well today AF came, I was few days late so felt really poo....but hey, I wasnt even suprised that I came on, but its funny how even though I know the chances of falling naturally are so thin, I still feel really let down when I come on.  I have got my mind in a mindset that I have my appointmnet next Monday so need to think positive, and at least think that we are being sorted one way or another eh!!!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen glad your feeling better bet it helps dh is home. I am still really bloated and it's got worse as the day gone on. I even had to undo top bottom of my trs went sat down. These are normally baggy on me. 

I am prayi g the wkd comes around quickly

h great news onthe af arriving. Good luck wit appointment on Monday 

Xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope all the bloat settles down for everyone.  I loved the slow puncture theory   I too have finally got over the bloat, it's really not a comfortable feeling at all.

Symptoms sound good although most of them stem from progesterone which you are all obviously making sure is really high.  So at least this is a good sign that yur meds are working   The lightheadedness is an interesting one as this time around, I had several spells, even pretty early on like you, so that could be good   Another sign for me which happened with both was around implantation (6-12dpo) I had a rash on my belly.  Both times it came and went over about a three day period.  Not sure if that is just me, but something else you girls can obsess over - sorry! 

Must dash, I am going to try to get M&K in and out of the bath before I have a Skype meeting due, I am hoping they will then play happily and quietly -  wish me luck!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Witters - hormones   they have a lot to answer for.  I am glad that you are feeling better and that your DH and LO's were helpful and didnt moan.     Good luck for the bath and the meeting hunni.

Monkey, hope you enjoy the acu this evening - umm I'm jealous!!  The new undies sound great - what a nice treat.

Caz, all sounding very positive hunni.  With the lap top, if it were me I would have it on a table as it can get quite hot plus you are not sat in an uncomfortable position.  Keep drinking the water hun.  

Hodgson, I know exactly what you mean about AF, in fact all the ladie on here can sympathise I am sure.  Its good that you can get going though.  I do think some of these receptionist need sorting out with some manners.  They have always been soooo nice when I have rung before but hey I guess everyone has a bad day once in a while.

Fingers, how are you doing hun?

Onesock, glad you had a good sleep.     You did make me laugh with the puncture     .  Glad you are feeling better. 

How is every one else?

Still no call from the drugs people so I guess I will be ringing them tonight/tomorrow. Had quite a busy day in the end so I am ready to go home, feel a bit bushed now.  DH is playing footie at about 8.30pm so am going to pop and see my Nan and my parents to see how they are doing.  

Have a good evening ladies.

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Well drugs will be delivered Wednesday   .  It was worth the phone call. 

Hope everyone is okay, I'm just off to my mums.  Have a good evening everyone.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells yeah for wed. Really pleased you made the phone call. Bet it puts your mind at rest. Have a good eve at you Nans

well I am shattered and Reading into everythIng. I was really positive this morning but this eve all the aches pains twinges have come back and convinced af is gonna arrive

god I
am not even halfway through this 2ww 

Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey girls only just got on as can't get on at work at the mo :-( not feeling as bloated few cramps but nothing much how is everyone first day back today not as bad as i thought it would be but much rather have stayed here lol i've booked the 11th off got this real urge to do a test now lol i know patience is a virtue lol 
least you got it worked out ells some nurses can be stroppy just have to let it go though honey
caz how was your first day back babe how u feeling?
hels hows u? xxxxxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope you all doing ok, i been at docs again got viral infection of sinus bloody hurts, they think its tension and stress from worrying, im still mega bloated but knoe thats what meds do to me but hey nearly half way through/ hope all other pupo ladies are doing ok.
ells glad you got meds sorted, witters take care hormones are bound to get to ya get your family to treat you you always sound so busy - good they there to look after you.

kirst x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow what a day - Day 1 done and like you fingers, it wasn't as bad as I thought. At least the day went really quickly. But all day I was trying to remind myself not to get stressed because I needed to relax - tried wiggling my toes a few times Ells and it seemed to work  

Kirst - sorry you're feeling pants. Try to relax and sleep well  
Witters - just think what lovely words you'd have if someone else was in your shoes - you're a tough lady and you'll get through it all just fine but you are allowed to have a moment now and then - you're only human and you've got a lot on your plate  
Ells - glad you got your drugs sorted, one step closer to starting, how exciting! 
Helen - glad your first day back wasn't too bad and that you're deflating - I feel like i am too
Caz - Keep dsrinking the water and try not to obsess sweetie  
Hodgson - you're getting really close to your appointment - hope it goes quickly - very exciting!
Bev - welcome back!

AFM - only one more day in the office this week then off to a meeting in Paris until Friday - should make the weekend come round quickly. Hope I get time to sleep a lot though because I'm really tired. Also woke up with lots of spots today which I only ever get before af arrives. I guess it;s the hormonal reaction to the cyclogest. And my burns are still painful but they're getting better slowly. Oh the joys!
Here's hoping to a quick week for all of us -   for those who need them xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey vicky glad your first day wasn't too bad 4 more days til the weekend glad your burns are healing well
kirst sorry your feeling pants honey
i'm thinking of an early night tonight counting down til the weekend who else has booked off testing day?
caz stop looking into things darling sure your ok babes xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

evening

ive got 13 days off after the D Day, it wasnt planned i already had it booked, perfect timing, either way,
ill need a break then another week off in march mmmm nice, i dont know why im complaining i only work 2 and half days, lol    hard life!!!!!!!!
havent had any pain at all today cant beileve its taken 7 days, just think this time last week!!!!!!  aaarrrggghhhh

night night ladies sleep tight

Helen x x x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hels your sooo lucky lol

i have to work a full 5 day week lol 
had a fewpains but nothing really feels weird now not feeling anything but now i'm thinking oh god not feeling anything lol xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen that's great having those days off

it turns out I have to fly to scotland day before and stay overnight. To say I am gutted is an understatement. We have the YBM do I can't get out of it. I can't test without dh so will do it day layer. 

I am still so tired. I slept like a lod last night and don't want to get up

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah lucky you helen

wondering if i'm just panicking but i've got cramps similar to period cramps manly at night bit worried shall i call the clinic?xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers   AF type cramps are quite normal, you have had quite a lot going on down there and hopefully your embies are digging in for the next 8 months.  I hope there are not too painful.  If you are really worried ring the clinic  Make sure you keep drinkning your water hun.  

How is everyone else?  

Well I have had a disaster today.... just got going on a massive print job on my printer and it blew up   (honestly I didnt do anything to it   ) so I am just waiting to see if I can get a new one this afternoon!

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi fingers crossed, cramping pains are quite normal and they are like af pains, keep up with paracetmol and if you worried call clinic they will reassure you. this whole process is so hard.

ells thats not god with your printer, hope you manage to get it sorted.
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree, cramps are pretty normal during this process.  They can however be a bit unnerving   If you need reassurance, call the clinic, that's what they are there for 

Ells, whoopsie!  Sorry to hear the printer has blown up on you   Hopefully is doesn't hold you back too much!


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Just checking in.
Hope all is well with everyone.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells it's so frustrating when things break. Hope
you get a new one today. Just hunk your drugs are arriving tommorrow yeah

witters how's the sorting going

lam how's the boys

cjh is maternity leave suiting you. How much longer have you got left

kirsty how are you Hun you test one day before me are you not tempted yet

sam don't worry cramps are normal I know it's hard but as the
others have all said call the clinic that's what they are their for

well I too am feeling really crampy my tummy feels really tight. I wish ihad a crystal ba for a weeks time. Arghh

I am still feeling lightheaded and the tiredness is killing me. I have knocked work on the head for the rest of the day. I can't concentrate my eyes just want to close

remember all you fellow pupo ladies pma pma pma 
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorting is very hard...  I find it very frustrating as I cannot do as much as I'd like.  Not only due to pregnancy, but also having two little one's tearing about, creating more mess elsewear is somewhat challenging!  DH is very good and has told me not to do anything, he will do it all.  How can I let him do that when he is working so hard?  He is out a couple of evenings this week too, entertaining customers, which adds timescale pressures.  It will get done, it will have to be!  I am just pottering about doing easier, fiddly bits to atleast feel a little useful.

We are getting the light fixed in our hot tub tomorrow finally after it self emptying before Christmas.  We're still undecided if to fill it again though what with the building work and I can't go in it now etc.  It will prove useful when baby arrives so, especially with the water being a nice, warm, constant temperature 

I need to snap out of this emotional meltdown, it's so unlike me!  Have felt better today though...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters big     , I am sure you will be better again tomorrow.  It must all feel very overwhelming at the moment.  All the little bits are helpful, especially those fiddly bits   .

How is everyone else this evening?

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey ladies

thanks i called the clinic sue reassured me that everything was normal so thats ok like you say witters its a bit un-nerving it really weird but i'm pretty calm apart from that just can't wait for next week i can and i can't if you know what i mean

hope tomorrow is better for you witters
caz sorry your feeling so rubbish babes 
ells how maddening about your printer :-(
mil over for dinner tonight all in the oven now was like a whirlwind when i came in lol
was brought a scrummy pastery by my boss today bless eas so good xxxxx  xxxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

witters I guess it really is hard think about it two children running round the house another baby on the way and house renovations. You have a lot going on. It will be ok remember take some time out for yourself 

ells hey Hun drugs tommorrow yeh

Sam maybe the pastry is the first of one of many cravings 
Ok completly gave in tonight we got the hangover on sky movies which was really funny and orderEd pizza really couldn't be bothered with anything tonight. I am so so tired. 

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i watched the hangover the other day honey the night i had dominos lol was so funny paging dr ****** lol 

hehe maybe honey it was a lemon one with icing xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

nevr know lemon can be a craving my sis couldn't get enough of it when she was preggers

it's a funny film and I so wanted to punch dr ******* girlfriend

it was a funny film

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you do all get cravings   I've not had any in either pregnancy   Last one was more aversions, this one is just eating as I always eat - except I like my curries a bit hotter   No facinating tales to tell them as yet...

Almost half way there girls!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe so did i caz she was awful ooo lol
hehe never know

yeah caz nearly half way babes thank goodness bit nervous about the test also though xxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey everyone,
Just checking in because probably won't be able to again until the weekend. 
Sam - really pleased you called tye clinic and got the reassurance you need. Being able to relax and think positive thoughts is really important. Keep going hun  
Witters - you need a big hug from us all   and to sit down a bit more. Even though there's loads to do, you and the baby are the most important thing to think about xx
Ells - ooops! Hope you got your printer situation sorted! Ooooh it's drugs day - how exciting!
Caz - keep thinking positive thoughts and drinking lots of water and stay away from the tests!   
Helen - hope you're ok - how are you coping?
Kirst - not long now! Hope you're holding up ok? 
Hope all is well for everyone else. CJH - we'd love to know how you're getting on? LAM - how are the boys? 
AFM - I feel so much better because I have noticeably deflated over the last few days. I almost feel back to normal (or like I've just eaten a few too many cakes rather than a whole bakery!  I am peeing for England but that's because I'm drinking so much water I'm expecting to develop scales and a tail any time soon. I've been quite emotional last few days - have been crying at things on tv and getting upset about my mum who sadly passed away unexpectedly last year. I'm never like this but I think this wait is eventually starting to take it's toll  . I got really upset this morning with dh because I don't want to go to Paris today for this conference. I just want to curl up on the sofa until OTD. Still, we've got a busy weekend ahead - thought it would go more quickly like that - and then we're off on a skiing holiday on Tuesday where we'll be for OTD. I obviously won't be skiing until we know the outcome. This way at least I get to do something i love if it's a BFN. We're going with friends though so I hope I dont have a meltdown wiith them!
Have a good few days xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just checking in to see if you all ok?

one week down one week to go   

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

V1 glad you are feeling better.  Sounds like the hormones are raging for you at the moment hun.  Keep up your PMA       .  Enjoy Paris and your skiiing holiday - sounds fab.    that you have good news to report on your return.  How are the burns?

Witters, hunni, how are you?  I hope you are feeling better today     .

Fingers, Caz, Kirst and Onesock how are you ladies feeling?  Caz, keep away from the tests hun    it will only stress you out.   .  Kirst half way hunni!      

Misty, how are you doing?

Monkey hope you are well. Have you got any more acu planned?

LAM, hows Charlies rash has it gone down?  I hope you and your little ones are well.

CJH, how are you doing hunni?  Have you got your hospital bag at the ready?

BAE, how are you doing hun?

Hodgson, less then a week before you appointment, I bet you are counting down the days!

Gem, NN, PoD, Sofia and Anneken, hope you ladies are all well.

AFM, well the drugs arrived - blimey   what a box   .  It must be about 4 times the size of the one I had last year!  I have got another bag amongst it too, I have got 5 med bags now   - I wonder if I could sell them on ebay and start and new fashion trend   .  The clexane injections look a bit big and scary!  I found the provera box, so I will take that out and put it on my med shelf so I dont forget to take them!!!  I had my swine flu jab this morning, so far feel okay but apprarently I look a little flushed   .  The nurse told me that I will need a second one in 3 weeks time   so I told her I couldnt have it because of the treatment and that my GP hadnt told me that I would need 2   , she said that was fine and I would get some antibodies from it but that once I hit 13 weeks pg I should book myself in for the booster jab - well we will see I wouldnt want to put my baby(ies) at risk.  I also picked up my stack of blood test forms, I have to have monthly BT's until June and then have them every 3 months - its because I am on immuno suppresants and they need to keep an eye on my immune system to make sure it doesnt freak out   .

Oh, I got a sparkling new printer yesterday afternoon   and its very whizzy!  

Hope everyone has a lovely day,

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

v1 skiing sounds amazing hun that should be fun i'm feeling ok also got a really nice email from Jan at the clinic today because i emailed them as well yesterday in a bit of a tizz as they were training lol

oooo ells a nice new whizzy printer get u lol dh brought a new bed yesterday so last night oh the comfort lol was so so nice had to get new beddign as well of course but the bed is pure lushness lol

witters take it easy same as v said you and the baby are the most important thing honey
helen how you feeling?
monkey hows you?
bae hows you?

Lam how you getting on?

think thats everone sorry if i've missed anyone back to work now big hugs girls xoxoxoxox


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are doing well, sounds as if everyone is busy busy busy which is fab!
THough I would sneak on here before dashing away lol

Corrr, I am feeling for you PUPO ladies, but hey not long now eh.......I cant imagine how frustrating it is with every twinge, god I am gonn be a nervous wreck!!!! 

I was looking on You tube last night and there are some realy good videos on there of all different people going through all the stages of IVF and showed the injections.....GOD ARE THEY REALLY THAT BIG? OUCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Ells, blimey, you certainly will be rattling away, we will all be able to hear you before we see you!   

Caz, lol, I agree that you should try and keep away from the tests....mm wonder if I could though, but honestly, not long now!

I have appt at Princess ann monday to do all the paperwork, so fingers crossed that in couple of weeks I can get the appt at Wessex.......I am praying that maybe April - may to start treament?
My sister in law is having a baby July and it has made me more anxious and I hate feeling lik this all the time, its all wait wait wait wait!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ooooh, new bed new baby   Glad it was comfy!  I got a new maternity pillow yesterday and that was the best!  I had a C shaped one from last time but it is so big and bulky and the pillow part is too high.  This is a weird shape but supports everywhere perfectly.  Plust I get my comfy pillow back!  I developed a cold yesterday though, so didn't get the best sleep, but boy, was I comfy 

Good to hear PUPO ladies are feeling more themselves, that's great news   I think this second week is the hardest as test day approaches and symptom watch becomes 24/7   You can all make it though!        

Best of luck for Monday Hodgeson!

Thanks for all the hugs  I am ok.  M&K are testing at the moment.  They both seem to come home from school really grizzly and won't tell me what's wrong.  Believe me, two 3.5 year old's lungs can get pretty loud   We will get past it though.  I am trying to do little sections of sorting as it is very overwhelming otherwise.  DH is great, really looking after me and doing both our share of the work.  Roll on week after next when it will all be done!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters the pillow sounds very comfy.  I got a V pillow for my mum when she came home after her op - very comfy and she said it really helped her sleep.  I hope M&K will be easier for you today.     

Hodgson - you're not kidding when you say you'll hear me before you'll see me   .  I also think that will all the needles I will look like a colander and i will be dripping when walking   .  I hope you get everything sorted out on Monday, nothing worse then waiting and waiting for stuff.  Just remember to keep chasing the PCT.  You might want to ring them and find out when they have their next meeting for signing off IVF treatment, as it will give you an idea of how long it will take. 

Oh Fingers the new bed sounds fab - you cant beat fresh new sheets either!!

Hope everyone else is okay.

Well the   jab is starting to make me feel sleepy and it feels like I am starting to get a bit of a cold.   .  I hope that that will be all I get side effect wise as I have a busy recriutment day tomorrow at our Essex office -   !  Boring! I know I shouldnt complain but I hate doing recruitment.  

Anyway enough moaning!  Going to put the kettle on for some more decaf green tea!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Recruitment is horrid.  DH has been looking for new team members and a salesman for what seems forever.  Why are people so different in real life than on their CV's?

M&K are playing nicely again now, so I am able to get on.  I don't know what it is when they get home from school, but it's so annoying!  Once they are changed, they return to good children again   It's just the getting to that point!  We are going in with them on Friday which should be fun.  It will be interesting to see how they interact.  They are so funny, they keep talking about their best friends, but when you ask if the spoke to them today, they say oh no, not today, maybe later.  Young friendship is very funny 

Oh, the guy couldn't fix the tub   We must have some weird and wonderful one that parts come from Timbucktwo or somewhere.  We may get it sorted by the Summer!

Better get on...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok, didn't get on yesterday I had a really busy day at work , doesn't
happen often though so I shouldn't complain.

Witters: Sorry to hear your having a hard time at the moment, try to take it easy and look after yourself and your baby.
Ells: Glad you got your drugs delivered,you did make me laugh when you said you will be dripping when walking 
Hodgeson: Good luck for your appointment on Monday, hopefully once you get it all signed things should go through quite quickly, but please remember you will have to chase every step of the way. I ended up speaking to Nick Brooks secretary and she told me he had a pile of referrals so she said she would dig my forms out of the pile and get them signed straight away which she did. I think if you speak to her she does get things done, I think I have her direct number if you need it 
Misty: Glad af arrived for you.
Hope all the pupo ladies are ok and not getting too stressed, any symptoms yet?
Hope everyone else is ok.

I had my acunpunture on Monday which was great, but John asked me to start charting, doing my temps etc. it turns out I ovulate on day 8!!!! and I'm most fertile on days 5,6 & 7 blimey, no wonder i've been missing it for 4 years, could this be a reason? interesting.....
Julie
x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Folks
Checking in to see how you are all doing on your 2ww. Half way done now! I agree that the second week is the hardest as temptation to test gets so stong. But stay away from those pee sticks! You can't trust the reading if its positive or if its negative!!! (i tested early and did my own head in )

Monkey - glad to hear acupuncture is going well. Those temp charts certainly tell you a lot don't they? We were doing it at the wrong time for ages before we got that sussed!

Witters - i can relate to the after school cactus hour - my DS gets such a strop on after school. Nothing is right - if i bring the car he wants to walk, if i walk he wants the car, these small things can end up in a tantrum that i haven't seen the like of since toddler hood! But after an hour at home he chills out and is back to normal. I guess he is tired, we were warned when school started that we should expect to see a deterioration in behaviour. Hmmmmm. Like the other ladies have said, take some time for you and try and relax a bit (not easy with all that going on!)

computer going funny - post no2


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

post no 2.....
Ells - those bags are great eh? Have you got a range of colours or just a matching set of 5! I couldn't chuck them out just in case i needed them (Like when am I ever going to actually use them - they're not very discrete!!). I like the sound of the shiny new printer, not the recruitment day!

Hodgson - hope appt at Wessex comes quickly for you. I don't think they have much of a waiting list at present.

Lam - how are you and the boys doing?

AFM - well day 2 of mat leave! Day 1 was spent at hospital for routine scans (twin 1 is 4.5 lbs, twin b is 4.3 lbs) and blood tests - yuck. Day 2 - i got called back into work to deal with "situation" - our ceiling had collapsed, we have to be out of building by tomorrow as it has been condemned so had to make some decisions (my boss is on holiday and my other collegue did not want to make them alone). We have to move from a suite of 7 rooms to a 3 rooms - a big shared one for 12 (gulp!!) and two consulting rooms. It won't be pretty but I won't be there to see it! It will keep me fit when I get back - as my consulting room will be four floors below my office and files! 

hugs to all 

CJH X


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ya
ells glad ure drugs have arrived time will fly by now. Your job sounds busy try take it easy x

kirstx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Monkey, thats interesting about your OV timing.  Qing has asked me to chart too so I have been but it turns out that my thermometre is not very accurate as my temp is very low 34.8 - its a digi forehead one, so I went out and got a normal one today - hope I will be able to read it at 6am when its dark!!  You will have to give it a go hun.  Lots of    and   for you then!!  I have been using the clearblue fertility monitor so tend generally to ov around CD 12-14, it is quite good if a little pricey.  I got mine from ebay.

Witters I totally sympathise with your DH, I have been in HR now for about 12 years and people are always exagerating their CV's .  I like to really grill them on things as it makes the interview a bit more exciting when they slip up   !  I'm not mean generally but when you know that someone has lied or over egged it that when I think right then my turn for some fun.  I have some really good questions!!!  Glad M&K are playing nicely now.  I hope you get the hottub sorted out soon, we tend to get nice weather for May!  

CJH, well I have 4 different shades of blue and one burgandy one, they are all different shapes and sizes!  Sounds like a real nightmare with your offices - timing is jsut perfect isnt it!!  Hope that you have a more restful day tomorrow.  The twins weight sound great, have they given you an estimate of what they think they will be on your due date? 

Thanks Kirst, I have been really quiet the last few weeks which is very unusual - I like being busy though as it makes the day go a little quicker!  I promise to take it easy though.  How are you feeling? 

How is everyone else, hope work isnt too bad!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, great weights!  Mine were that at 6 weeks old (36 weeks gestation) when they came home.  Hopefully, if they feed well and no other issues, you will beable to take them straight home!  Woohooo!  Too bad about the call in to work.  Sound like great timings long term though   Hopefully all will be sorted by the time to go back   reassuring to know you too go through the same thing.  It's hard work isn't it?  Thankfully like you is doesn't last too long 

Ells, yeah, DH interviwes with his business partner and they know what to ask too.  Prior to any face to face interview, they put them through a technical screener (if going for a technical position obviously) and it's suprising how many don't even finish it!  They have also had several occasions where they hold their hands up and simply walk out when it gets too much!  Quite funny if it weren't so frustrating   Glad your meds all arrived.  I hope you have clear instructions of what to take and when!  Good luck with it all - and I hope you don't spring a leak!!

Monkey, charting is really useful.  I have charted every day whilst TTC as it really does tell you about your body and makes it easier to spot all the signs.  It is also useful in the 2WW to refer back and realise that you have actually experienced certain symptoms even though you swear you haven't!  That does seem like a very early ovulation.  Continue to chart and temp as you may find it shifts.  Do you usually have short cycles?

Ells, you do need a proper digital 'in mouth' thermometer, not the new gadgety ones.  The one's with two decimal places are the best but hard to come by.  I use my mobile phone to read it as the light isn't too bright yet bright enough


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

cjh great weights do they know when your arelikely to relieve yet are they gonna get you in early

ells blimey you better make sure you don't have any coppers round your house they might think your a dealer lol. It's funny when you see people and you wonder is that really the same person from the cv. I have had to 
interview some right freaks

witters blimey you really have a hectic time but it sounds like you got a great dh. Have you decided to find out the sex of the baby 

Kirsty are you managing to stay way fom the hpt I am findig it more and more
difficult

Sam. Any more cravings today.


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Phone went funny again arghhhh

monkey blimey wat diff I have never done temp I have always use the ov sticks. Might give it a go. You should maybe try next month on those dates. Hope your one of the lucky ones who have a natural bfp before they start tx

well sorry I know I have missed people but phone playing up. I have been feeling really rotten today. So tired and pma has gone. Boobs stopped hurting yesterday evening but the started hurting agin this morning. God I am terrible at this 2ww. I am gonna try and stay away from hose pee sticks

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey all just got in my way comfy bed hehe yeah love it witters your pillow sounds well comfy honey sorry to hear kids are being a pain
nah caz drank so much water today I've got litre bottles so I can keep track peeing like a trooper lol
how's everyone else? Xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Glad the 2ww is going well for you all- it seems like such a long time when you are waiting for it to pass I remember it well.....

Witters- Hope M&K settle a bit as they get into the routine of school- I am sorry to say this but it tends to get worse when they are in school everyday and when they are full time, the advice we always give to parents when they started school was to expect your children to be really tired even if they are used to nursery full or part- time. It does get better as they get used to the routine and their stamina increases. Another idea is that they have chill out time as soon as they come home- time alone or doing an activity that they enjoy that helps them unwind..... hope that you have had a better day today.

CJH- Fantastic weights. Enjoy your maternity leave whilst you can.

AFM- well we have had a hectic day. Been to Salisbury for Clemmie's pre op- he has his first op on 2nd March- seems scary now we have a date. We then had Kerry Swain from Meridian come and do the filming for the next bit on the news... should be shown on the next couple of weeks- she will let us know and I will let you all know when it is to be shown. The boys were really well behaved which was excellent. Charlie's rash is looking better. We went to see my GP who has given us diplobase and a mild steriod cream for bad flare ups (hopefully we won't need that one)

Catch up soon

L


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

How do I bookmark guys? Xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Lam great newscant wait to see thenews. Hope clemmie op
goes fine I am
sure it will

Sam what do you wanna bookmrk


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread babe xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

You have already booked marked it by just replying you will then be able to see if you have any new replies xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha duh how blonde moment or what lol xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, thanks for the advise   I do try to have a chill out time.  We always come home, get changed into comfy clothes (they are in a full uniform, even though it is just nursery) and then read a book together.  For some reason, they both just literally scream and can't tell me what's wrong which is really frustrating.  I think it is tirdness and their way of chilling out.  Oddly, when they stay to lunch, they seem better.  Some days they are great and no issue, but others such as today, it can go on for an hour or more.  Once they snap out of it, they are great.  All in all, they are very good children   

Looking forward to the next news, glad they were all behaved!  I bet you are getting nervous for the actual operation   I'm sure it will all be worth it though!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
this is gonna b hard my comp is broken so I'm using ads I pod it's so hard.

Lam good to hear from u x

in answer about hot yes I'm tempted everyday just know from previious tx that I need to stay away. I know by mon I'm sure I'll do one though oops 

Can't believe I would have been due in four weeks it's so mad.

Hoe evryone doing ok x
kirst


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Orning everyone

kirsty ok let's at least tl each other to stay away from the hpt tests. I never got to a bfp on my last tx but it still doesn't stop me worlin out there ages. It will be hard for you in 4wks but we are all here for you xx

hope everyone else ok. Work is manic which is a good thing as it stops my mind working. I am loosing all pma now as I am starting to feel normal again no symptoms. Let's prAy I am wrong

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Just checking in to say hello to everyone to see how you are all getting on.  

Looks as if you PUPO ladies are all hanging in there okay, honestly, I have everything crossed for you, not long to go now though  

I think that you ladies have helped me to decide that in that dreaded 2ww I will go to work me thinks, as if I was at home, I think that I would drive myself into insanity ( more than I am now lol ) 

Can I ask another question ladies??  do you have to pay for all the drugs, injections etc on the NHS cycle?  sorry to go on, just want to see how much we need to save.  I work in mortgages so as you can guess, finances have been very low lol!!!  

Juile,  Funny enough, I spoke to Nick Brooks secretary today ( Sandy ) just wanted to double check if I needed to bring anything with me on Monday....I will certainly chase my paperwork as Ells said too.

Ells, hope you are okay and coping with it all huni!!!!


x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey all whats pma caz?? 
yes stay away from the tests girls
hodge no you don't when its funded by pct huni
hard day today ladies i think it is a good idea to work though keeps your mind occupied and you need that in the 2 ww 
i work in accounts so its been a nightmare today new month just closed last month aaarrrggg and new fd that wants everything now doesn't understand how our company works nightmare old fd was a women was so much nicer and she was so understanding a bloke well i won't go on lol xxxx

hows all you ladies?
witters hows the kids been?
ells hows the drugs going?
caz honey hows u hels? v1?xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

Sam pma is postitive mental attitude. Lack of it in my case

hodge no you don't pay for anything it's always seemeed very strange leaving the clinic this time and not paying for anything 

Ells hope the flu jab isn't too bad and your feeling ok 

V1 I too have to go away next week and really don't want to. Haves fun time on the ski slopes actually hope
you won't be able to get on them because you will have a bfp

witter how's m&k ad the house packing up going along. Ho long will the work take to complete are you moving out or still
living there

well I have had a good cry tonight. I just feel so emotional anything set me off 
I am now gonna go to bed and curl up under the duvet and just pray I can sleep well tonight

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Fingers PMA -Positive Mental Attitude    -  work sounds a bit hectic, hope you are able to keep your stress levels down and are able to put your feet up when you get home.  How are you feeling?

Hodgson, all the drugs are funded as part of your tx if its an NHS go.  The only thing that you may have to pay for would be any px's from your GP if you need top ups, but you should be able to get any extra's from the clinic as they keep a small supply of (I think) everything.  Hope the appointment and paper filling goes well on Monday.

Caz, dont read into anything hunni, you are halfwalf (just over) and implantation should be happening, dont forget it takes a few days for your little embies to kick out any pg hormones.  Sending you lots and lots of                and    .  Keep talking to them sweetie.

V, just in case you can log in, hope you are enjoying Paris!

Kirst, how are you hunni?  

Onesock, hope the 2ww isnt sending you    yet.

Monkey, how are you hun?  I managed to get an accurate temp reading this morning... 36.9 instead of 34.8   I think thats sounds much better   .

Misty, how are you feeling?

BAE, how are you hun?

Witters, hope that you go on okay today with the sorting.  Hope M&K were more chilled out today for you.

LAM, sounds like CHarlie is doing well and that you are having fun venturing out.  Definitely let us know when your next film star moment is going to be - its very exciting speaking to a celeb   .

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM, my arm feels likes its been bashed and battered but other then a little coldy feeling, I feel okay   .  Had a busy day with the recruitment, got some really good candidates but one very cocky little one   - he's 25 and has done everything, seen everything and even been a senior manager (at age 20) of the biggest sports soccer shop in London   .  Something tells me that he may be telling one or two porky pies   !    Counting down the days until start of tx, finally starting to feel confident about this go   .  I have my follow up with my cons for my crohns on Monday, I hope that all is okay and my blood tests are okay, I am starting to feel sooooo much better   !! 

Hope everyone has a good evening,   

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

awwww caz honey come on pma huni nothing is to make you have bad thought huni come on xxx
yeah v1 hope you can't ski cos of your bfp we're al hoping and praying pupo girls stay strong on week to go come on xxxx i love my fab new bed getting a few cramps still but hoping its just everything not my af xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

M&K have been much better today, but no school   Sorting didn't really exist as I was getting on with the boring washing and ironing etc.  Unfortunately the house still needs to be run and people look smart   Tomorrow and the weekend will be productive though, I can feel it!  We hsave been speaking to the architech, builder and structural engineer and things have shot through fast thanks to baby here.  Buildres move in on my birthday - the 15th!!  Still loads to do, but should be fun getting there!  We are planning to live here as after a wall has been put up as a first job, we will have three sealed rooms plus a bathroom of sorts (being moved and set up) so should be ok.  We can move into IL's at any point should we need to though.  It will be a fun adventure!  It will actually be good for me as I will have nothing to do other than every day chores, so I may even get in a few naps now and then - yep, I can sleep though anything!

Hi to everyone, sorry, better go, I have a unit clearing urge!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

had a good cry in bed last night i'm getting cramps still and i think i have convinced myself that it is my af on its way i'm thinking the cramps feel like my af usually does then i got upset thinking my god it hasn't worked i've convinced muself it hasn't worked and i feel like crap now

sorry girls xxxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

fingers
Don't give up yet! I was convinced AF was on her way during my 2ww, even had some bleeding too, but ended up with a BFP. 
PMA does help, but can be really hard to get.  
CJHx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
well laptop still broke can't beleive how much I use it.
Well I got my hot out this morning went to do it then put it back so impressed with myself.
This is so hard keep thinking if it's worked or not driving me mad. Sorry for rant ladies hope u all doing ok x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Omg I just wiped and I have just seen pink blood it's not a little scared I got a meetin in a minute what do I do


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Try not to worry!  Cramping and spotting at this point is almost a good thing as you are right about the time of implantation.  We all need to think positively and visualise those little embies burrowing in for a nice, 9 month stay 

I had loads of AF type cramping with both pregnancies plus my first was full of bleeding.  For reference, when I called the out of hours clinic, she told me not to worry and it could infact be twins - she was right!  Hold on tight - just like your embies are trying to do


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I've called the clinic and they said to keep taking meds buts it not looking good. I broke down then I was hiding in the disabled toilet and calledone of my girl colleagues on the 
mobile and just broke down she was great we tried to sneak me ou but my bosses boss saw
me and then I just broke down and he said go home and rest so I  now on my way home from Bristol 

I pray your right but I have really bad af pains and lost all hope xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks hun im getting cramps so have convinced myself hope im wrong sat up and cried last night i was so sure af was on her way x x x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers and Caz, hunni's please dont read into anything, you have to remember that your embies will be causing you cramps as they burrow into your lining.  You may or may not have implantation bleeding so dont expect it to happen.  You need to try and stay calm and keep your stress levels down.  Keep sending     to your little embies  and dont give up yet.  I know how hard it is, we have all been there so know exactly how you feel.  This is hard but you are both strong and you have us ladies here to help     .  Sending you both lots of PMA and   and    .

Kirst, well done you for not testing   , you have got some strong will power   .  Not too much longer to wait though hunni.  Sending you loads and loads of         .

Witters, how are you hunni?  

CJH, I hope that you are now able to enjoy your Mat leave today!!

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Girls, still no internet at home     

Fingers and Caz,      like everyone else has said try not to worry   I know it's easy for us to say but try to stay positive         

love Bev x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You must remember, you are still a week away from test day, that is very early for AF to arrive   I see it as a positive   I truly thought I was out first time around (this time never thought I could even be in!) and took the test purely as a matter of completing my treatment cycle.  I personally think that was very wrong of the clinic to say that.  Being realistic os one thing, but giving up at this early stage is unfair.  Have faith in your embies - and yourself!  I truly hope there will be tears again next week - only happy ones and you can tell the clinic what for for upsetting you!  Stay strong!  Really this is not the end, unfortunately, you still have a week of unknowns, but unknowns is better than no's!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Witters, I would see these things as positives.  Dont forget implantation can happen from day 6-11 so you are right in the middle of that time ladies.    

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies feelin a bit better after your words of wisdom witters ells you two are god send you have saved my sanity today lol thankyou big hugs x x x x x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats what we are here for.  Glad you are feeling better hun.  

BAE - there seems to be a theme with the internet not working on here.  I hope you get it sorted out soon.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey just got home from work eating galaxy trying to ignore the cramps lol

xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks for all the advice and hugs ladies

Ok just called the clinic and atfer originally requestng call ball at 1.30. The bleeding has stopped now I have been to the toilet this morning and them the couple of times after no blood only slightly brown. I asked them cups it be implamentation and she said I  not sure as it would normally be 5/6 after transfer. I am so confused. I have the worst headache. I still have bad af cramps. Dp has coke home from work too and he keeps saying must be implamentation bleed I am trying so hard to be positive but it's so hard

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers, the galaxy sounds like a good distraction.  

Caz, hunni, it does sound more positive then negative hunni.  Implantation occurs between days 6-11, dont forget not everyone fits in to these guides exactly and you might have an early or late implanter, but I think you are right in the middle.  The good bit is that you have stopped bleeding and its now brown   .  If you can try and relax and stay calm, you dont want to stress your embies too much, keep talking to them and rub your belly hun.  Sending you lots of big     and    

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah ells was yummy maybe shouldn't have eaten it all though lol

haven't bled just cramps never wantd anything to work as bad as this girls

how u guys anyway?xxxxxxxxx

caz huni relax good dh is around for you babes xxxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hi ladies

im sorry its been so long but ive been trying to stay away on purpose, im beeen trying so hard to ignore my body and just on with day to day life, but i didnt want u to think i was ignoring anyone.

Hows every one doing?
caz try and stay positive love i know its hard but i have everything crossed for you (and everyone else)
Been feeling pretty ok this week, had a really restless hot night on tuesday and thats what i always have the night before im due on, but nothing arrived so far, still a bit crampy and my boobs are killing me!!!!!!!!! its so fustrating, but im staying away from the tests.

lots of hugs everyone
Helen x x x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Stay strong ladies!  I was having my bleeding and cramping 3 days before testing, so in the 'text books' that is too late for implantation, especially seeing that I tested a very strong positive that morning as soon as I found the blood   It could be implantation, if later than officially classified, then it could be embies snuggling even deeper.  This is so hard and we seem to find loads of symptoms as we wish for it so hard.  Sadly, there is no answers, not from you, not from me, not from doctors as it is too early at this point.  In several more days however, you can test and it is the test which is the only way to find out.  Even U/S's are too early right now   I say continue to rub your belly and say nice things.  Try to stay calm (  ) and ride out this oh, so difficult ride until test day.  You are all strong enough, look at what you have done already!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

were your cramps quite strong witters? thats given me a bit more faith know before you had m &k you were bleeding and cramping i think you just convince yourself its af when i may not be xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, they were strong AF cramps and I had full bleeding, (very heavy red flow, making toilet water bright red, not just a little when I wiped) that's why I wouldn't have tested if it wasn't a treatment cycle.  I am usually very good at waiting until test day too, but I thought I may as well do it as it would be negative anyway - imagine my suprise!  I also had bleeding episodes with cramping along side pretty much 4-6 weekly throughout with M&K.  Each time, I thought we were loosing them.  

Remember, every pregnancy is different, even for the same lady, this pregnancy is hugely different from M&K.


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.

Caz & Fingers: I just want to say please try to be positive and keep thinking positive thoughts.
I saw a programme on the telly a couple of months ago about couples going through ivf. A few days before otd this woman had really bad af pains and started bleeding. She was devesated and thought it was all over, anyway, she had to go to the clinic for her pregnancy test and she told them there was no point as she thought it was all over. To her surprise the nurse came in and gave her the best news ever, that she was pregnant. 
Basically when you do the trigger shot not all of the follies release the egg, but sometimes it get's released naturally at a later date  instead of being absorbed by the body,so many woman think it's af, I suppose it is technically but it doesn't mean it hasn't worked.
Please keep positive ladies.   

Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

witers it has given me hope hearing bout m&k pregnancy. I really wish it will be the same in my case

ells thanks Hun xx

sorry pants personnels but woke upat 2this morning and went to the toilet and wiped and had a litte brown cm. Then went just a minute ago and it's dark brown very nearly red. I thought it had stopped but it seems that the gestone just holding the af away. I am so tempted to test but iam not today ijust hope it's my babies snuggling in tight for he next 9 months xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Morning Ladies

Just caught hup with th lst couple of days, wow what emotions eh!  

Caz, sweetie, you are so nearly there, I can imagine its hard, and as I hav yet to go through the treatment I cant give you advice, but all I can say is stay strong, and like Witters said, she had the same with the Twins, so keep that PMA holding up!  we are all behind you.
All you other PUPO ladies, DITTO to the above!! 

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Caz- please try and stay positive- I had brown spotting for a couple of days before testing and i got a BFP.... I also bled again at 10 weeks and thought it was over only to find out I was expecting triplets..... try and stay busy and relaxed... i know its not easy but the more you worry the longer it will take for the days to pass.

Well done to all you ladies going through the 2ww.... thinking of you all...

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Question time again....sorry  

I have just been speaking to a lady and she said that it took from November until now to get the funding through....god please, does it really take that long??

She has her 1st screening appt at wessex 18th, then next appt 22nd......when I get the 1st appt at wessex, do me ad DH have to be tested again for bloods, STI's and DH sperm?  we hae done all this, my bloods were done November, and DH done in November.  The only one that is older is the test for Chlamydia which I had done in March.

Sorry to ask questions all the time ladies.... 
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

glad you are feeling a bit better Caz   .

LAM, hun how are you doing?

Witters hope you have a good weekend.

Hodgson, the funding timing will depend on when you submit your paperwork etc and when they have the decision meeting.  You should give the PCT a ring and see when the next meeting is, although Mr Brook should be able to tell you next week a rough timescale.  With ours I think it took 2 months but we were an appeal so maybe slightly different.  
With the tests, your DH's SA will probably not need to be redone but you will probably have to have your bloods redone as they need to be less then 6 months old so I would imagine they will get you to do them again. You will need to have your AMH done but with the Chlamydia i think if its within 12 months you should be okay.  hope this helps.

How is everyone else?  Glad is the weekend!

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

morning ladies in a slightly better state of mind after reading your posts witters hearing about m&k has helped loads i'm just hoping the cramping is my embies snuggling in i knowi need to relax so i'm going to just try and chill out and not think about cramps not as bad today which is weird usually if its my af i get cramps all the time now i feel ok just had a shower and i don't feel too bad bloatoing has also gone down which is good pma coming back thanks girls xxxx
how is everyone else come on caz stay with us honey xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening everyone

Sam glad your feeling a little better. Hope you get your bfp on thurs

well today I have had no bleeding but really bad af cramps all day and they seem to be getting worse. The cm is still brown but not a lot. Dp has been wonderful and trying so hard to keep me positive. 

Hope evryone else has had a good sat xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey caz i'm getting a couple of cramps about 3 today i think not bled though
huni just think its implantation bleeding and cramps darling try and stay positive babes 
helen how you feeling
so wishing we all get bfp's on thurs xxxxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hang in there everyone. Not long now.
Positive thoughts only


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yep trying my hard est v xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Tested thus morning and it's a BFN

I know it's early but bleeding again this morning.  Why can't I make it to otd. We never have. I just feel numb. I really thought it was our turn

hope everyone else gets there dreams this year 

Xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Caz-   its not all over yet.... please don't give up hope...... you still have a few days before OTD.... it is possible to bleed and still get a positive result.... it is very early to have enough of the pregnacy hormone to show a BFP already.

Please try not to stress and have a relaxing day..
Thinking of you

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I gave in and tested and it was negative four days early. I'm just in state now our other two pg we got positive four days early
I don't know what we gonna do can't see it being too early but gotta hope x
sorry for the me post x
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Caz LAM's right, too early hun and bleeding doesnt me its over.    

Kirst, it is too early hunni, dont give up yet.   

Hope everyone else is well   .  I have caught a cold - no surprise really what with DH having man flu last week and the swine flu jab, going to try and zap it before it starts properly.  Starting to get nervous about starting this tx now   also getting very fed up about how many injections and tablets I have to do, I know its all for a good cause but why cant it all be in a magic pill  .


All PUPO ladies keep positive, almost there.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey girls 
caz kirst it's too early girls don't get disheartened just yet pls pls girls
I'm getting hardly any cramps or anything now so I'm worrying it's going to be negative now
just keep up the pma girls please don't get sad xxx 
sorry about your cold witters huni xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey ladies,

As everyone else has said, please dont lose hope now, 4 days early is way to soon to test....just look at the amount of women who dont get BFP's until they are truley late for their AF. You have so many hormones going at the moment with all the treatment, so hang in there and wait until Thursday!   

Ells, sorry to hear that you have a cold  .........Ells, what is AHM ?  is that the same as LH, FSH and all that?

x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,
Caz,Kirst: Please don't give up yet, like everyone else has said it is too early test  

Ells: Sorry to hear you have a cold, try to keep positive about your meds, just keep thinking about the end result, it will all be worth it.

Hodgson: My ivf referral forms were signed at the end of oct, it took a couple of weeks for clinic to receive them and they called me about a week after that. We both had to make an appointment to have more blood tests and then our initial appointment was a week after that. All in all it took about 6 weeks from referral to appointment at the wessex. Good luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quick question girls my boobs don't hurt anymore my cramps have subsided is this normal? X xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Ladies 
Hodgson, AMH is Anti-Müllerian Hormone and its a 'marker' for ovarian reserve. More clinics are using this test now as its supposed to be more accurate then FSH as its not supposed to change to much. However, I know from reading this site as well as a few others, its not always that accurate and can change.

Monkey, wow your referrall was really quick. Did you do a lot of chasing?

Fingers its all normal, these symptoms come and go, some people dont get anything at all! 

PUPO ladies heres a positivity dance for you all:

[fly]                      [/fly]

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks ells I'm not feeling bad at all huni tbh 
keep positive ladies please  xxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Kirst, fingers, caz and any other PUPO ladies - hang in there, please! It has reminded me of just how horrible the last few days of the 2ww are. You really can't trust a test right now. I have had 4 pregnancies - 2 of which gave me a positive really early, two of which showed negative until a few days afer AF due. It all depends on when the little embies implant and how long they take to build up enough hormones. Even with twins, I had quite low levels of pg hormones this time - i used clear blue test that shows how pregnant you are (STAY AWAY FROM THIS TEST!!) and it dropped from 3 weeks to 2 weeks, back to 3+ weeks (as you can see I was really obsessed with testing). Like a lot of you ladies I had brown spotting, red bleeding and AF pains all throughout the time from ET to testing. The really hard bit right now is that there is no way of knowing for sure. Stay strong, you can all do it!!!!

Ells - sorry to hear about your cold. I felt rotten after my flu jab too, but it did go quite quickly. I am not surprised that you are getting fed up with all injections and meds - it is pretty hard core, but will be worth it in March!!

For a bit of light relief (maybe TMI for some so look away if you are squeemish) - it cheered me up to know that some italian nuns had helped to play their part in all our treatments! I asked (unwisely) where the ingrediants for the trigger shot comes from (i like to know stuff). I imagined it would be pregnant animals but no, apparantly most of the HCG in the trigger shots comes from Italy where they have large groups of menopausal women living together - convents! I didn't know but women who are menopausal release HCG into their wee, this is collected and used for our treatment. Does this mean we are all blessed? I don't want to know how they collect it though 

Take care all

CJH x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies just feel if had shown before at this stage twice would have this time. I'm just gonna stay away from them til wed.
Sorry ladies x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Afternoon.

ah thanks for all the information about the referal times, I suppose every case is different, I have to learn to be patient eh.  I was hoping that April or May could be when I start the treatment, but sounds as if could be longer?
I think that I will chase them, lol, not everyday though...they will get sick of me!!! 

x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

I really appreciate all the answers that you ladies have given me, I have so many questions!!  

My DH is a train driver and getting time off is difficult, so far all he has had to do is 2 seman samples.  From what you ladies have said, he will need to attend the 1st appointment at the Wessex so that they can take blood, is that right?

x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

hi hodgson
i think they like partners to come to 1st appointment so they can ask them all the right questions to get a complete history. not sure if this is absolutely definite. i dont remember my dh having to do any bloods at all, just a SA that is up to date ish.

CJH
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you CJH,

I really appreciate the answer......DH had SA 1st December so should be okay, and I have all bloods done, FSH, LH, day 21, HIV, Rubella, TFT's etc....these were all done September, and some in November, so fingers crossed that should be enough....corrr what am I like eh, have no patience!!!  

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just been reading all your posts and taking mental notes of what to expect, feel, see etc when I commence treatment.

Can anyone tell me how long after your initial consultation should I expect to wait before treatment? Alot of you mention about the drugs arriving at home, I take it you don't get the drugs from the clinic then?

My thoughts are with you 2ww ladies


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your hugs and advice

still no more blood except in the mornings. I still have really bad af cramps. I just hope one of my little embies gives me a surprise on wed 

Qa welcome it varies I was about 8 weeks in total good luck xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies, 

am i the only one with any will power lol 
im not not havin any symptons at all. boobs were hurts but that stopped yesterday as did the cramps but no bleeding. 3 days togo,

once youve got ue date for ur setup appointment wessex will pass ur number onto the drug company and they will call you pretty quickly they will arrange for ur drugs to be sent by courier, some of the drugs must be placed in the fridge immediatley, they come in a box with freezer packs, you will def have the drugs by ur day 19 set up asppointment,

Have a good evening
Helen


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Helen I have will power too lol just wish u could stick to diet like I have this lol I've only  been having a few mild af pains now boobs stopped hurting and no bleeding huni how u reeling in general xxx 
glad your feeling a wee
bit better caz you need to think positive thoughts huni I know it's easier said than done ;-) big hugs to all pupo girls XXXXXX
qa welcome xxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

good girl, im proud lol x x 
ummm feeling pretty good all in all, i think im still alittle shocked at how painfull it was to be honest, but just trying to stay level headed, everytime i think it might work i try to balance it out, dont want to build up the dissapointment, so just trying to stay positive but realistic. 
its def the biggest rollar coaster ive ever been on. 
what about u love x x

Helen


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Helen - I'm with you on the will power front. I'm determined to wait until OTD. 
Caz - hope you're holding up ok hunni   There are so many stories here of people who spotted in the 2ww and went on to have a BFP including Witers and CJH so keep your chin up xx
Hope everyone else is ok 
 to anyone who needs them
We're on the final countdown now - this is our week 
xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

will power what's that then!!!!

Trust me on my first tx I didn't test till the day before and the last one about 5 days before. I have realised for me on all my last three tx that the symptoms start to
go at about 10 days post ec and have never made it to otd. 

I wish I had willpower but when I start to bleed it goes. 
Really want to see some bfp on here wed thurs and fri

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey v helen
lol thanks hun i'm staying away from the tests yeah i'm quite shocked how painful the cramps etc were but at least they have subsided now i'm trying to keep level headed to every now and then i get a little bubble of excitment in my tummy that i try to level out so the same as you we don't get to dissappointed xxx

hoping for a bfp so so so so much xxxxxx

caz you were typing at the same time as me huni lol ii hope your ok babe please don't loose faith xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind welcome ladies.

Am really excited to finally get to this stage - got first appt 22nd!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i had a crazy dream last night girls i was having a baby by c section it was so so vivid never had dreams like that before hmmmm forgot to tell you earlier xxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I wonder if I could join you?

A bit of history I am 32, DH 35, TTC 8 years, had Private tx Woking Nuffield 08/09 3 x Natural IUI all BFN, 2 IUI Clomid - Both abandoned due to overstimulation. I took a year out from treatment to lose weight and have lost 3 stone, finally got IVF referal thanks to age decrease.  So habe appt 18th for bloods, and cons appt 24th. have to say feeling nervous, scared, apprehensive.

So I look forward to sharing journeys with you all, and wish all the ladies on 2ww all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

waitingpatiently

I too have an appt on the 18th for screening and first consultation on 22nd and only joined FF a couple of days ago. It's very exciting now I finally have appts. I too am a PCT patient.  

 on your huge weight loss - you should be very proud! I'm currently doing Weight Watchers to try to loose a stone and tone up.

Looking forward to sharing our journies together xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quick post - 

Naughty, naughty ladies for testing early    I know it is really hard but a test this early really does not give you a definate answer.  I truly hope that you have been disapoointed for no reason    

Well done to the girls holding out!  It is so hard and really is the biggest emotional rollercoaster of your life.  

All of you hang in there, not long now 

Welcome to the new ladies!  Best of luck with your treatments.  Hopefully it won't be long for you to wait   

Ells, sorry to hear of the cold, I seem to have a bit of one too  

CJH, how are you holding out?  What was your FH measurement?

We're all fine.  We did loads over the weekend.  I am so proud at how much we are clearing out.  All we need is a skip now so we can move and really see how far we have got.  Hopefully it will be delivered this afternoon.  We can't move for black sacks!  We still have loads to do, but hopefully this last batch will take shape quickly as it is more kitchen, bathroom and children's room so will need to be put in final positions rather than sorting too much.  We really have learnt our lesson not to hoard!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

just a quick message before i go to work :-( all day without ff i'm going to go ino with drawral lol
i had a bizarre dream last night again!! was taking a test and it was a really strong positive end of dream lol
glad your sorting is taking shape witters don't over do it though huni xoxoxoxxo
caz v hope your ok girls
and helen hang in there a little longer stay away from the tests huni xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hoping ypour dreams come true Fingers!!

Caz,


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm. Very strange my post has disappeared what happened just read witers and mine is not there oh well try again oh and sorry it nit very positive

welcome all the newbies

Sam I know what you mean ff is addictive but it's great with an I phone I check I loads

Witters glad you had a good weekend there really is something relieving about haveing a really good clear out

well got up and tried to go to work and just feel like poo. Called in sick just feel awful. I am stuck in limbo. Bleeding stopped today and only brown. This is the hardest 2ww ever. I am now curled up back in bed with my wonderful furbaby jess. Dp will kill me later as he will tell coz of all the fur oops xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Its the final countdown for all you PUPO ladies....exciting times eh!!

Caz - hope you feel better soon huni, ah, fur babies, arrgghhh, I love my little cats, unconditional!!!  You have dogs dont you??

Finges crossed - wo what weird dreams eh.....just think that in a few days!!

I just got so sorry that I have missed others out - xxxxxxxxxx

Welcome to the new ladies, Hi QA girl and waiting patiently!!  hey great that you are both the exact same time, that will be great to go through together.
You are both ahead of me, I am doing the referal today with Mr Brooks, so I will be waiting for that leter to come through for the funding....then that wait for the 1st appointment...RAHHHHHHHHHH  

Did any of you ladies chase chase and chase the paperwork??  I am a nightmare!!!!!
x
M


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge I was a nightmare. I called them everyweek. I scanned them over my refurral then called again. It must have paid off a little as the changed happenned on 1st dec and I was seen on the 3rd

good luck Hun Mr brook is great
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Caz,   hope you are chilling in bed and relaxing today.  Glad the bleeding has stopped    .

Fingers, weird dreams   I hope that the one from last night is a sign of things to come later this week.

Witters, glad the sorting went well - you spured me on to do some of my own this weekend - we now have lovely clean kitchen cupboards and fridge   .  

CJH, how are you feeling now hun?  I hope you were able to make the most of the weekend.

LAM, how are you doing hunni?  I was just remembering about your posts last year, when you had the bleed at 10/11weeks (I think) and found your two had become three   .  Still sooooo amazing.

Kirst, how are you doing?  No more testing please   , no more stressing out!!  Hope you had a relaxing weekend.

Onesock, how are you doing hunni?  

V, I know you are still away but hope everything is going well and that you enjoy you skiing (well lack of it    ).

Monkey, how are you doing hunni?  Any more acu booked in? I'm seeing Qing this evening again.

BAE, how are you doing sweetie?

Misty, hope you had a good weekend hunni.

Hodgson, good luck for today, I would deinitely keep ringing.  It does make a difference to make a pain of yourself as they tend to want to get rid of you quicker     .  

NN, PoD, Gem, Sofia hope you are all okay.

AFM, well cant belive this is the week we start again, feel a little overwhelmed about it all TBH but I am sure that once I get going (again   ) it will be like riding a bike!  My cold is stinky I am trying to limit what I take for it so that I can burn it out quicker   but I dont want anythign to affect my blood test - retests tommorrow.  I have my appointment with my cronhs consultant this afternoon and it turns out that I may have to have another   injection   , that will make it 5   and I was only expecting 3   .  I have got to show up at the hospital for 1pm and see what they say as I think there has been some confusion along the way   .  I hope I dont have to have it but wont know until I get there!  This week is just doctor appointments, this afternoon, tomorrow and Thursday   all for a good cause.  
I was given a great compliment this morning   one of our guys is a semi pro boxer and had given me some exercises to do to help me shift some weight in the autumn and although I havent really done much of his regime he told me he could really see that I had lost more then a dress size - bless him (he's only 22!!) so I felt really chuffed - I didnt tell him that I hadnt stuck to his regime.  
Hope everyone has a lovely day, its looks nice and sunny out there.

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

ells thanks Hun. Really good luck with the appointment today. It's all systems go for you

finally got up and tummy is being really crampy but no blood still brown cm. I want wed to come round quickly. I can't move on till then it's driving me barmy

hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Ells!  So glad to hear that you have knocked all those niggly symptoms into shape and got the treatment you needed to be able to start again   Best of luck and lots of  

I can't believe how many OTD's there are this week - Good luck to you all      

PoDdy


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi ladies i'm posting from mw mobile so prob costing a bomb lol its ok though god It's addictive though this site caz wish i was in bed too felt slightly sick this morning no bleeding very very few cramps now only a few days left and we will kno hoping for bfp's hope everyone is ok yeah weird dreams or what i'm having hmmm Xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies

Wow this site really is addictive! I haven't even begun treatment but find myself on here constantly wanting to see how you are all doing. I really don't know I am going to cope with the 2ww - I will have to work but will still go insane!

Hodge - make sure you do chase your referral and funding regulary, as I said previously mine was screwed up just because the consultant ticked the wrong box resulting in my application being denied causing huge distress. So keep on the case!!!!
Good luck with your appt today  

Big    and     to you all


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

H there,

LOL QA girl. god yes I know what you mean about this site being addictive, its hard to switch off from how everyone else is getting on isnt it!  

Also, I know we havent started yet but its comforting to know that there are so many ladies going through the same thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Well,
Just got back from my appt with Mr Brooks, he gave me the referal form to complete and bring back in.  To be honest, he didnt really talk through our test results, he asked me where we wanted to go from here.
He did mention IUI but said that we would have to pay for that?, and because of My Hubbies sperm, it probably wouldnt work, so straight for IVF.  I have Multicytic ovaries which means that I dont always ovulate. 
I had so many questions to ask, but felt that it was straight to the point......he didnt even go trough the forms with me!!  is that normal?

I do quite like Mr Brooks though, quite charming me thinks!!   lol.

x


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Hodgson: How did your appointment go?
QA Girl,Waiting Patiently: Welcome, good luck for your appointment on the 22nd and good luck for your treatment. It will be nice for you to go through this together.
Ells: I'm having accu as well tonight, might see you there! Fair play to you on getting a compliment, make the most of it we don't get them as often as we should.
Witters: Well done for getting so much done over the weekend, nice feeling isn't it went you finally get everything sorted, please take it easy though.
Sam: Hope your dreams is your subconcious telling you your'e pregnant!!
Pupo Ladies: Not long to go now    
Have a good evening everyone, I'm off for more needles!!!!!!

Julie
x


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hodge Glad you got your forms from Nic, I never went through him I went through my GP and he did go through my forms with me. Glad it is finally happening for you

Ells how did the appointment go today

Well I have now completely given up. Tummy is really hurting and I know the gestone is only keeping the full AF away. DP & I have only spoken briefly tonight about what we do next.

We have one frosty and I dont know weather to go with that, go with a fresh cycle (this will take us a year to save for) or just not do it anymore. I cant do the latter but DP says he doesnt know if he can do this anymore and I know what he means. He is not open to adoption he wont even talk about it and I am not going to push the subject.

I am thinking about asking for some immune testing but not sure if this is the case.

God this is so hard this time, any ideas what I should do next.

Thanks everyone


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey caz don't get so disheartened huni already you have not had af yet i know its difficult but please please try and keep poditive darlin we're all having our doubts me included dreading getting a bfn on thurs babe xxx
hi julie yeah maybe it is or i'm just going bonkers lol good luck with the needles xxxx
sorry hodge can'thelp you there i was referred in a totally different way to you guys has he gone through our protocol?xxxxx
hey witters u ok huni? hows u ell?xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

The form he has given me is literally only a 2 pager with yes and No answerss?

Caz, if you want something in life, you need to do whatever to get there.  You need to think that you have 1 frostie there waiting, and if you dont try again, you may always think what if??  Huni, I have yet to go through the TX so I really dont know the emotions that you ladies have been going through. 
Its only a decision that you and your hubbie can make.  He sounds very supportive so I am sure that you will come up with the best plan for you both  

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

yes caz hodge has given you some good advice there honey come on wheres that strong women we all know and love gone chin up darlin xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies   ,

Welcome to the newbies - this is a great thread and you will get lots of good advice and plenty of support on here.

Hodgson, Nick is lovely but I always felt we were rushed even when we saw him privately at Woking   .  With the forms, we had to complete the yes no sheets, but we sent our direct to the PCT.  Do you have to take them back to Nick or can you send them on to the PCT?

Caz   , this is a very hard game to play   .  having been through 4 (and a half) negatives i know how it can mess with your head but the first thing I would do is wait until OTD see what the test shows.  Once you know the result you can then decide whether its worth speaking to Sue or one of the other doctors there about what your next step should be.  Sending you lots of     .  Its not over yet.

Fingers I'm okay hunni thank you.   I was reading another thread on here about weird dreams - its the in the 2ww section if you want a nose. 

Hi Monkey how was the acu?  Mine hurt quite a bit today but Qing keeps telling me thats a good thing   but I guess no pain no gain!!!  What room where you in?  Did you have John today?  I was in the room where there's a curtain first off and then Qing moved me to the middle room - which was lovely, warm and quiet!

LAM I saw your boys photo's on the notice board at Qings - they are soooooo cute! She said that she was going to drop you a note.  Any news on Meridian's broadcast?

Witters how did you get on today, did the skip arrive?

PoD, hi hunni, hows that bump doing?  I am on the LP this time as that worked better for me as I had a lot more eggs on it.  I start the provera on Wednesday and I assume first (of many   ) injection on Friday.  Cant believe I am here again so soon!!

Kirst how are you hun?

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM, well I had to have more injections for my crohns which was a real pain   .  I thought that I had already had them all and an extra one, well...... it turns out someone cant read a px   .  The packs come in 2 prefilled syringes and one dose = one pack NOT one syringe.  So I had to have another 2 injections today.  the good news however, is that my doc is really happy with my results and was literally gobsmacked with the improvement   .  So I was really really pleased.  He was telling me about the immune issues that effect fertility (which I already know from my London doc   ) and how reducing these issues will help - no S**t Sherlock!!!!  Anyways, he has up'ed my immuno sups by another tablet and I have to have a couple more blood tests with him over the next couple of weeks and then see him - hopefully with double the good news in 8 weeks time! So all in all a good appointment!  I came away feeling very positive.  I got back to work and checked my hotmail and then decided (someting I rarely do) to read my horoscope... and do you know what it said.... that I will have some celebratory news about a pregnancy   .  That really did give my confidence a big and much needed boost!

Hope everyone has a good evening, PUPO ladies          

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

what star sign are u ells?

yeah i'm going have a nose hehe xxxxxx thanks huni xxxxx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies

caz try not to make any decisions at the mo, u know what is like when everything is so fresh, we have been having the same conversation honey, DH doesnt want to even think about egg doner or adoption, which is hard coz i will think about these things and research before makin any decisions, the horemones play havok with ur head as u well know, ive lost all hope of getting a posetive, but i know i have to let things settle and get my head straight before making any decisions, me and dh have been bickering aswell which doesnt help, men and women think so differently, im feeling very guilty as its my body that doesnt want to work. Just take some time, no decisions need to be made right this second, i think ur a lovely lady and u have a lot to offer, and would love to catch up in person if u ever wanted to, we can put the world to rights.

Helen x x x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Ells,

Glad that im not the only one that felt rushed with Nick, yes he is a lovely man, the clinic was very busy today and I was seen half hour late so I guess he was running late.  I am taking the signed paperwork back to Nick's secretary tomorrow, then Nick has to sign them, then they are sending them off to PCT. I am going to take a copy myself and may also fax the pct a copy just incase. You never know eh!!  I expect that they will lay in Princess Anne few days waiting for Nick to sign them  

Also Ells, great news on the improvment at the doctors, bet you are really pleased!!
Its incredible what medical science can do, before reeading about your journey, I didnt even realise that the immune system can effect fertility!

Caz, Ells is right, you need to wait until test day to make sure that you get a reliable result.....  

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good idea Hodg!  I would definitely keep and fax a copy and I would also chase the hospital in 2 days time.  Will Nick's secretary send you a copy of the completed forms? Can you ask her how long it will take for the forms to get to the PCT?

After our last failed cycle I got a book called Is your body baby friendly, by Dr Beer.  I would really recommend reading it as its really interesting especially if you have lots of failed attempts, m/c's and immune issues.  I can remember when I read it I was really   as for the first time in 2 years I had some answers, they were   of relief as it can be 'fixed'.  Its amazing how people actually get pregnant naturally. I am really pleased that I am now not only making headway in my crohns tx but also helping my IVF journey get to a positive end! I think our luck is changing.

I hope that Nick's secretary gets those forms in asap.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening ladies

Hodge - Glad you got your paperwork to complete, it's probably better you do it your self then the consultant can't fill it in wrong like they did with me!!  

Caz - as everyone else is saying please don't make any hasty decisions xx  

Is it normal to be soo impatient about starting treatment? I just want a date to focus on, not sure if thats good or bad! Think i'm going to drive myself insane before we have even begun this emotional journey....


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

OMG it's all getting so tense in these last few days  
Caz - try to be strong hun - it isn't over til the fat lady sings   
Fingers/Helen/Kirst - keep strong and positive   
Ells - fantastic news about your appointment - you'll be on your 2ww before you know it and i really hope you get your positive - you've been through so much   
Hodgson - i filled out that form too and once it had been sent off, we got a reply from the pct within 4 days and it was xmas week. Just watch out for the wording of the questions, they can be a bit confusing with the negatives they use in the words. 
Monkey - hope your acu went well
QA girl - welcome and good luck for your appointment - would be good if there are a few of you doing it together
AFM - I've been holding out well and trying hard not to symptom spot but it's getting harder every day. Got a heavy dragging feeling today and trying not to associare it with af symptoms     
I'm off on my skiing holiday tomorrow but not skiing until I know the outcome on Friday. Hopefully I won't be skiing at all. At least I can relax with my feet up while I'm waiting for dh and our friends to come back each day. 
Really really hoping that we all get our good news this week - I'll be online while away so keeping in touch.   for everyone xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Morning everyone

v hav great time away and hope you do t get an sking in

ells I am going to but that book today. Someone else pm me the details and whsmith have it on special. Glad the appointment went well yesterday and things are improving. 

Sam how's you today

Helen thanks for the message it was lovely

monkey hope you enjoyed acu

qa trust me the impatience gets worse

hodge good idea do everything you can to be seen

ok don't shout everyone please but did another hpt today as needed to as couldn't do it tommorrow as flying out at 7am. It was bfn and he bleed was heavier this morning

still so frustrated why I never get to otd when embryo are top quality perhaps dr beer will giv eme answers

have great day everyone xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey caz i feel ok no cramps really just feel a little sick no spotting or anything which i'm pleased about still not not out of the woods til it says positive guys
caz it might be negative as its so early huni we are meant to test thursday xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Good morning ladies,

Corr blimey, this site is like a drug, I am finding myself even talking to my hubbie about you ladies - I get to work early so I can log in and see how you are all getting on lol.... 

V1, hey you are soooo nearly there huni,    and 4 days to get PCT ansa, blimey that was quick!!  .....were your forms just the yes and no 2 page sheet??
Fingerscrossed, and everyone who is PUPO.......  baby dust....    

Ells, yeah I am gonna get Nicks secretary to fax me everything so that I can chase it to.....Nick said that he will send the forms to the PCT, mmmm I might call them to, lol what am I like eh!"! 

QA girl, OMG yes I also feel impatient and just want dates to focus on......its the worse bit, all the blooming waiting around!!!!


Hope everyone has a good day, hee hee, I am sure Iwill be on later ...xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Caz: it's not over yet, as I've not yet been through the process I've no idea how your'e feeling, all I can say is please wait until your otd. You need time to think about your next step and now probably isn't the best time,   it's a bfp for you.
Ells: How did your acu go? I was there at 5 last night and I always see John, I was in the room at the back, you have to walk through a room to get there, last week I was in the other room with the curtain didn't really like it as I felt I couldn't relax as much. John thinks there is a problem with my kidney as it's not producing as much hormone as it should be, my temps keep shifting after ovulation which means if I were to get that bfp I have more chance of miscarriage, so he's given me some more tablets I have to take 24 a day I'm gonna start rattling soon. the tablets he gave me I looked up on the net last night and they say they are for impotence  but also to help the kidneys to function a bit better. I've put all my trust in John now so I will take anything if it means a bfp.
V1: Enjoy your holiday, hope you come back with some good news.

Hope everyone else is ok, not long now for pupo ladies   

Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hello all just got home from work long long day two more sleeps and then i can test thank goodness hoping its a bfp helen and caz please both stay positive
julie goodness you will be rackling lol
yeah qa hodge keep chasing ladies xxxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

wel af has just arrived 4 days early yay!!!!!!!

I'm going to phone the wessex tomorrow and book in for my scan, I am   the cysts have gone and then I can start injecting.
I've got really bad af pains and in full flow (sorry tmi) but I am so happy, bring on the injections!!!!

Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

woo hoo julie thats great honey i'm hoping mine doesn't turn up at all feeling weird can't work out if its af mild cramps or not bizarre xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Julie that's great news are you doing the antagonist cycle aswell. Coz if you are just think in 4 weeks you are going to be the day before your otd. 

Sam do t worry I know I am a fine one to say but any symptom does not mean anything either so try and relax and just hink 2 moe sleeps then you will find out

how's everyone else

I officially test tommorrow but notmholding out much hope. But will raise a glass of wine for all you pupo ladies for a bfp

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey caz honey how come u can test weds I have to wait til thurs confused in bed with pesserie cramps subsided just back ache hoping it's nothing praying for a bfp for all of us xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Caz: yeah antagonist cycle, you just made it seem so real, 4weeks and i could be pregnant!!!!!
Sam: Hope your back ache isn't too bad, isn't that a pg sign?

Julie
x


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey guys

2 more sleeps, aaarrrgggghhhh!!!!!!! its comin round too fast now, i know that sounds strange but im scared stiff of the reality.......
been feeling a bit rough today feel like im comin down with something, head is killing me and got the hot cold shakes, not sure if its just everything catching up with me or not.
its been a tough month.
dh gone out to watch footie so board board board, been looking at holidays its our escape if its negetive, get away for a week before i have to face people.
we have made the decision to leave it till the summer til i qualify for our free round on the nhs, coz i'll be 30 then (ouch) and we are going to go to salisbury,

hows everyone else been doin

Helen


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Got back ache which has subsided now i'm in bed with pesserie hoping it's nothing really xxx holiday sounds good but hoping it doesn't come down to that for you Helen hopin we all get bfp's xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Helen

dp gone to footy as well. I have had a little tidy to ight how exciting and I have now curled up under e duvet. Wat an exciting life I lead. We did think about salisbury how come you made that decision sorry if being nosy hun xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Evening ladies

Don't know if it's becuse I haven't had my consultation yet but what is the antagonist cycle?

Bigs   to the PUPO ladies, not long now - keep strong xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi qa it's shorter as far as I'm aware I've done it I think it's less stressful also Hun less waiting xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

With the Antagonistic IVF, are the sucess rates the same?

Hey Witters hasnt logged on for a while, hope she is okay and not getting stressed out with the hectic life that she has eh!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm I don't think there is much difference sucess rates wise it's used for poor responders as well I know that xx
yeah hey witters hope ur ok huni and your black bin bags have gone  hope m&k are being good and most of all take care of u huni xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Antagonist cycle is short protocal it is reletivley new procedure and it's mean to produce better quality eggs. It's meant to be less harsh to the body. It doesn't involve any down regging

Sam the clinic said I could
test a day early because of the bleed

about to watch csi and saints are winning so it looks like dp will come in in a good mood

yeah xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey caz I never knew that about ant cycle huni ty xxx
ah I see how u feelin babe if u ever wanna catch up in person it would great your a fab lady caz xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Caz,

I know what will also cheer your DH up.....Pompey are losing 1-0 to Sunderland lol!!!!   
  for tomorrow hon..xxx

Anyway ladies, I am going to hit the sack and have an early nite....xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Night hodge xxx big hugs for tomorrows test caz xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Hun that's really nice will pm you my number. Would be great to all meet up
and see the faces of the people who we are typing too xx

Hodge yeah that will please dp even more. He was never so happy at the wkd when they score 3 goals aginst man united. Lol night hun

I feel quite awake now as been having a lovely chat for last hour and half with lovely friend so my evening has been good xx

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks huni yeah it's be great to get us all together and meet up same as u say names to faces honey xxxx
i'm glad u feel better caz sounding a little more positive babes which has made me happy I'm really awake at the min xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I know if I go to sleep now dp will only come in and wake me up all excited. I just say men are just little boys who have got bigger. Lol


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha yeah too right I think so too leon is just the same he's watching footie downstairs now xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info ladies xx

Just trying to get my head round options available out there.

     to you all


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I think some nibbles are in order so gonna gonraid the cupboards and them try and sleep I think. Or at least pretend to be when dp gets in

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

No probs qa that's what we're here for xxx lol caz I'm thirsty and my back is aching please no af please no xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Well I've just started on my brazil nuts and then it's the milk, start as I mean to go on


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done julie I've drunk loads if pinapple juice also huni xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah was gonna buy some on Saturday if all goes well with the scan.xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Good girl huni fingerscrossed for you that it's all quiet for u on scan day xxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks Sam, lets hope I can make it past the first stage  xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

You will honey have faith in you and your body Hun xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks hun, off to bed now night xxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I knew it was but still had a little hope. Not sure where to go from here. Just take time to heal first

birdey good luck for today Hun

Sam Helen it will happen tommorrow 

V1 hopefully no sking for you
xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah caz I'm so sorry babe my offer still stands to meet Hun hope your as ok as you can possibly be sweetheart love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

So Sorry Caz     Take care of yourself...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Caz, chin up sweetie- keep at it,       xxxxxxxxx

How are the other PUPO ladies getting on?

AFM, nothing to report boring boring boring  I am afraid


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Caz,   really sorry to hear your news   I was really hoping for you.  Take time to heal, we'll all be here to help you through it 

Best of luck to all the other ladies testing soon 

Thanks for thinking of me!  We are doing ok.  Had a very busy weekend and yesterday really had a blurt forwards.  M&K are now in their new bedroom and I have to say, it is lovely to have an organised room with no clutter!  It's my sanctuary at the moment as everywhere else is so depressing!  The big skip (and I mean HUGE!!) has arrived and glad to say there looks to be enough space for our rubbish plus the builders waste (or some atleast) which is great news.  Now the rubbish is all out, it's looking much clearer.  Just the kitchen and eaves to empty now before Monday, oh, and a shed to remove.  The upstairs part can be done at a later stage thank goodness.  The builder came yesterday for a site visit and as he went, he laughed and said have a busy weekend!  Funny thing is, we think it's nearly done! 

Must dash. Maku has a check up later at the vet.  hopefully she will be really pleased with him.  I know I am, he's all but back to his normal self


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Caz: I'm so sorry hun, please take time to heal    
Witters: Nice to hear from you, glad you got a lot of sorting out done.

Phoned the clinic this morning and I'm in at 10:50 on Friday for my scan,    the cysts have gone.

Have a good day.

Julie
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Will be thinking of you on Friday Julie!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

caz
I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN    as the others have said, take some time to heal before you make any decisions. This treament business is so cruel and unfair at times. 

julie - good luck for scan - lets hope cysts have disappered!

Good luck for those testing tomorrow - stay strong!

CJH 
x


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Caz -     so sorry hun - take all the time you need and try to do something nice with your dh this weekend - we're all here for you xx
Kirst/Sam/Helen - hope you're all ok - less than 24 hours to go - scary and exciting at the same time!   for positives for you xx
Monkey - great news about your appointment - really hoping all is clear for you - how exciting!
Witters - sounds like good progress to me - what does the builder know?!
CJH - you must be on your home straight now - hope you're enjoying your maternity leave
AFM - I've just had to watch dh and our friends go off excitedly for their first day of skiing. I was a bit sad that I'm not with them but I really hope it's all for a good cause. I had to carry some skis back up a small hill and nearly fainted so I think I'll take it easy today. I have a beautiful view, lots of snow falling, access to UK tv channels and my work laptop so I'm sure I'll be keeping myself occupied  

Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

Rah, I dropped my signd referal forms directly back to Sandy who is Nick Brooks secretary.  I have just called her and Mr brook hasnt signed them yet so they are still sat on her desk.  I have asked her to fax me a copy today once he has signed them, she said I should have them by 2pm.  She said that they fax them to Wessex......I assume that Sandy also fax's them to Southampton PCT

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies 
Sorry not been on for a while, but knew some of you were coming up for testing so I thought I'd pop by to see how you all are.
Really sorry to hear your news Caz  
Hope all the rest of are doing well and not getting too fidgety waiting to test.
V1 - Hope you are having a lovely time away - but fingers crossed there will be no skiing for you! x
I've just had my drugs delivered and i have my set up appointment next Wednesday. It's all becoming quite real now.
Hope everyone is ok and I look forward to hearing about all the BFP in the next few days.
M xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Caz        I am so sorry to read your news.  I will PM you later on today when I get home    .

Kirst hunni, hope you are okay     .

Hope all the other PUPO ladies are okay and staying strong, good luck for tomorrow     .

Hodgson, I think the Wessex will have the info and will also get a letter from the PCT as all the forms have to be copied in to both the Wessex and the PCT.  You should get a letter confirming your funded tx from the PCT shortly.

Witters sounds like you have really made some headway with the sorting!  

LAM, hope you and you little ones are all okay.

CJH hope you are well, not long to go now.

Hope everyone else is okay!  

Well started my provera this morning, off to the clinic tomorrow afternoon - anyone going to be there?  I have to ask them for some more clexane as I have only be given 1 box and I think I am supposed to have 2  .  I also have to ask for some gestone jabs and also tell the nurse that I have a blocked left tube - must remember not to forget!  

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

caz 

im so sorry hun, this is the hardest thing to go through, but i just like u i stared to bleed last night after i got off the phone to u, so tested this morning and yes a BFN!!!!!!!!!
never  cried as hard as i did last night, nothing prepares u for how it feels, im so empty.

good luck everyone else

Helen x x x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Helen,

I am so sorry sweetie, I am sending you big hugs...  

Is this the 1st cycle that you hve gone through?  Just looking at your age, surely you will be eligable for NHS funding soon hon?


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Helen - so so sorry hun     Take your time and think again with a fresh outlook in a few weeks xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry Helen   I don't know what to say to help you...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

I test tomo so i'm on kicker checking overdrive at the moment lol i'm off tomo hoping it will be a good result getting a few cramps which is worrying me and got back ache always seems better when i have been loo though how strange? Julie good luck with your appointment honey  witters great to hear from you glad It's finally taking shape glad hope vet's visit goes well i'm trying to get this day done as quick as poss but It's goin so slow but then i'm nervous about testing as well  caz mw darlin please take time to heal i can't imagine what your feeling Xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

helen, I'm so sorry hun    

xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

helen

so sorry to hear     It is such a hard thing to go through.

CJH x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Helen this is sooooo hard, sending you lots of       

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Helen nothing I can say apart from we are all here for you

thanks everyone for all your messages. I have tried to keep busy today so far cleaned oven (which was shamefully disgraceful). Bathroom is gleaming now for the dusting. 

Think I am trying not to think so it doesn't hurt anymore. I called the clinic and have a follow up on 24th feb so won't be making any decisions before then xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quickie to let you know we had bfn this morning, we had expected it after the negetive testing, really hitting us hard after everything. really not coping well so gonna get our heads around it all and see whats next. 
really do wish all you kadies the best, cant bear the thought of everyone doing and feeling like this, i cant believe im never gonna be a mum. 
thank you all
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, Kirst,   So sad that it didn't work out for you this time   Give yourself time - we will always be here for you no matter what or when


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Kirst I am so so sorry Hun it is hard but we are all here for you whatever you decide to do

take care xx

god I am really hatin today three of us with bfn that is against all odds

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, not nice at all...


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Kirst: So sorry hun,    xx

How many more ladies are due to test? is it Sam and V1?
Starting to feel down about all these bfn's, thought there would be more than this 

Julie
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh dear,  what a horrible day, I am devestated for you all, I really am, I dont know what to say apart from we are all here for you all,    

Ladies, dont give up, if you want something in life, no matter what, you need to follow that dream xxxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh god Kirst - soooo sorry    

 for everyone today xxx

Sam - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow xxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Ladies,

Won't be on here again tonight, I'm going to Poker but I just want to say good luck to those testing tomorrow.

Julie
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow what a day - my thoughts are with you caz, Helen and Kirst


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

caz helen and kirst omg we're here for you whatever you decide i hope you realise that love and hugs gorgeous ladies xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst hunni, I am so sorry to read your news     .  Take time to heal sweetie.  Thinking of you both   .

Ells


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Caz, Kirsty, & Helen - So, so sorry to read your news, take your time   

Good luck to those testing tommorow xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Caz, Helen, Kirst-               thinking of you all.


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hey all i don't know how i feel at the moment i'm getting really nervous about tomorrow test so sorry for everyones bad news i can not imagine how you are feeling xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam it's so hard we all know it's going to be a bfp tomorrow morning. I know you are going to find it so hard to sleep tonight  

thanks everyone for the hugs and messages I am off to get my takeaway fish and chips with curry sauce. I am so classy

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe caz your our classy bird you lol my fav though yummy xxxx
i'm hoping it is xxx
my thoughts are with u honey and you helen and kirst hoping ur ok so nervous guys xxxxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Kirst - so sorry huni    It's so cruel after all you have been through. Take care of yourself over the next few days.  

CJH
X


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Sam,

God, I am so      for you tomorrow, I am sincerely sending positive vibes to you hon  .

Nite nite, try and sleep eh!!!  xx

Will catch up tomorrow with everyone...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck for the morning Fingers!  My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you guys i'm going to try and bring some happy news to my fav ladies xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Come on fingers you can do it     .

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks ells i'll try for you all guys xxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Will be thinking of you tomoz figers xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks qa huni xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam thinking of you this morning


Big hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Sam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everyone no cramps
no bleeding but a bfn so confused xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Sam,

Are you gonna call the clinic? maybe they can get you a blood test??


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Tried calling there calling me back surely I should gve bled by now? Xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Sam,

Not sure what do say really except what hodgson said, wait for them to call and they may be able to get you in to do a blood test, why is nothing ever easy!!!!

Julie
x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i know julie thanks i have no crampsor bleeding but i'm devasted at the bfn maybe its the meds holding off my af?xxxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know hun, please don't give up yet, maybe you just don't have enough of the hormone yet?

Have everything crossed for you
xxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks julie xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Sam sweetie,

dont give up yet sweetie, lets see what the clinic says - corrr, what a weird week for everyone...xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Let us know what they say Sam. We're all waiting hopefully for you


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks hun xx think the test is prob right though xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Fingers


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

clinic confirmed my fears pesseries holding af off can test tomo if i want to but its going to be negative probably xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Sam, I don't know what to say


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah Sam, all I can say is that you should keep at it, can you have a FET??  Life throws obsticals in our way but when we get past them, it only makes us stronger sweetie!!   

xxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks hodge your so sweet yeah we're looking into it spoke to the clinic they said we have 3 good embryos so thats good and we can start when i have my next period so in about 4 weeks and my dp said he will do anything i want to do he is very supportive and understanding so in that respect i am very lucky i am gutted as i was starting to get excited still feel like there is a little hope for some reason as i haven't had my af but i know its coming and i am just kidding myself now to be honest just want it to come and go now and be forward 4 weeks to try again hoping the pain subsides xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam I am so so sorry I really thought it would happen for you. Life is so cruel. Take time to heal your dp is there for you and so our we. I have pm you take care call me whenever

god can't believe it's now four uf us with bfn v1 let's hope you get your bfp I really can't believe it it's so unfair xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey hon,  I have yet to start treatment, so I cant imgine how you are feeling, but I do know that you ladies have ben brilliant and I feel so much better knowing you all here!!!

Your hubbie sounds lovely hon, thats what you need!!    

There you go, at least you have something to look forward to, something to occupy your mind, 4 weeks isnt long!!!  

Can I ask a question....how much is the FET in total?   

Me and hubbie have 1 funded cycle and thats it, and as we all are, finances arevery tight, very stressful!!

xx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sam - I can't say anything to make it any better but we're all here for you. Great that you're really positive for the next go alreday    

I'm not holding out any hope for a change of mood I'm afraid. I tested with a First Response this morning and it was negative. Will try again tomorrow but sure it would have registered today if it was going to. 

Seems like the odds really were stacked against us this time. Statistically, at least 2 of us should ahve had a BFP, it's just such a cruel lottery.

  to everyone who needs them xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Sam, Glad to hear your'e feeling positive and your dp is supporting you, at least you had some frosties and 4 weeks isn't that long 

V1, Sorry hun  

I can't believe out of 5 ladies none have their bfp's, stats just don't add up.
I thought at least 2 would have bfp's, what a horrible day.

xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

So Sorry ladies- thinking of you all


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers   so sorry hunni.

V1 it could still change sending you a big   .

Ladies, I really cant believe it   .  

Hodgson, FET cost will depend on whether you do a natural or medicated transfer.  It can cost upto about £1,300 depending on the drugs you need.  We paid about £1000 for our FET's in 2008, you would also have to pay if the embies dont survive the thaw, we were charged £800 at Woking for this privilege - another kick in the teeth!  

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V1 it can still change overnight I have been on other threads where it has happenned

as ells said if they dint thaw we still pay. I sure I remember seeing on Wessex that it cost just over £800 but if they don't thaw you still get 40% back. 

Bigs hugs to all my ff xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Are you all okay??

I have just called PCT and my funding has been approved already!!  being me, I called Wessex but they cant book me in until they get the approval number through which should be tomrrow or Monday.

Blimey, cant believe it, I feel very emotional already    

x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i just don't think i will get any closure until i have a bleed and thats showing no signs at the moment anyone know of anyone with a neg result on test day that changes a few days later?xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

So sorry to hear all these sad results   I too was sure we'd get atleast one BFP but was hoping for more.  Group hug to you all


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Finger & V1 sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you and please remain strong xx

Hodge - wow can't belivve your funding application has been processed already! Am well annoyed mine took 4 months  

Hopefully we'll go through treatment together. But for some reason (don't know if it's from being on here so much) I feel as if things are taking forever and I'll be one of the unlucky ones. I know I can here you saying it now - I have a negative attitude already, bad me! I have always had a negative attitude about life which may hinder this process. But we'll just have to patiently wait and see. Another weakness of mine - am way too in-patient!!!!!!! 

Anyway   to all


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

QA girl, bless you, 4 months!!!  I must admit I have called them everyday, good job I did as I come under Hampshire PCT and NOT Southampton PCT, nd my forms went to the wrong one  

I know how you feel hon, I think that its such an emotional roller coaster and its very up and down, and hey its only natural that after years of not falling preggers, that you want it asap...I know I do, life is very unfair, especially as you see all these people that just need to say the word BABY and they are preggers...

But I think that when US LADIES finally do get there.....our babis will be extra special eh!!!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge - Glad you manage to fic the PCT mix ups asap. Defo was worth while pestering them lol.

I know it's just the beginning of the roller coaster for us and will hold on damm tight!!!

Thanks hunni xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Sam & V1 - so sorry to hear about your BFNs     There does not seem to be any rhyme or reason to this business - please take care of yourselves.


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm feeling so bad it hurts so so much i feel like i don't want to do anything i am in bed still and the only channel i can watch is dave as it is all about cars i'm constantly crying its pain in the pit of my stomach knowing i was so close its not like trying and your period just coming you know that they were there for a little while and it hurts so badly xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, this is so sad   I really am hurting for you all.  Life isn't fair at all, all of you deserved a good outcome of this treatment.  Do whatever you need to do to deal with it.  If that's having a good cry watching Dave then so be it.  I'm thinking of you all...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks hun i'm trying to focus on the next cycle dh said he'll do anything to make it happen for us but i'm grieving for something so hard that i don't know how long it was even there still haven't bled at all xxxx and no cramps xxx


----------



## Mistyvine (Aug 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the results.    
Thinking of you all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh sam, I feel so sad - I wish I was there to give you a big hug   

Darling, try and think of the next cycle......I get so mad at life sometimes, its cruel and unfair, I too feel like crying for you all.

xxxx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Aww Sam, I have no idea how you feel right now so not sure what to say.  

Have a good cry and do what you need to do, let your dp support you and hopefully you can 
start to look forward.

Thinking of you  
xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks ladies sorry my post are so negative when you guys have so much to look forward too sorry xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Sam, there is no reason to say sorry to us!!!!!!!  we are all here for each other and that is so important, we are all at different stages....

you never know, by the time you have your nxt cycle, there maybe few of us in it at the same time..


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's great that DH is right there with you and supporting you in your decision.  I totally understand the whole grieving thing, as you say, this is more than a negative cycle when TTC naturally, not least for all the physical things you have been through.  You are strong, you will get through this, but only if you grieve in the way you need to.  Don't try to put on a good face (not here atleast   ) when you really aren't feeling that way.  It's good to know you can move on when you feel ready.


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

i cant beleive we all got a negetive, im so shocked, i was sure at least one or two of us would be having happy news.
im so so shocked!!!!!!!
to top it off its the most painful period ive ever had im guessing its all the drugs and stuff, only took 24 hrs after stopping the pesseries to start bleeding full on,
im running away to gran canaria next week cant wait to get away.
def decided to wait for the nhs cycle once i turn 30 in july, ur meant to give ur body a 3 month break anyway so that would take me up to may, so thought i would just wait and go to salisbury in the summer, im almost looking forward to a couple of months off, this has dominated our lifes since we found out in october, so i think its for the best we can try and have a bit of normality for a couple of months,
guys what a ****ter, we are all hurtin so so bad.

Helen x x x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you you don't know how much i appreciate u ladies xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam please don't worry about being negative that's what we are all here for. You have a wonderful dh and you will tet through this together. I know it's so so hard the pain is physical. You are grieving and the shock and pain hurts so much. Do what you need to do if it's stay in bed do it. Give yourmind and body time to do it we have been through so much and it is hard

Helen it is so horrid none of us got a bfp. That is total shock. I do not blame you for hopping on a plane out of here we did the same thing last year. Have a wonderful time xx

af has finally arrived in full flow it's horrid. I am not sure where we to from here. All I know is his wkd I am goin to get plastered. I know it's not the answer but I want to rebel. I have just spent £50 on loads of vitamins and I am going to start them all in a few weeks probably after next af arrives. I want a 
month of eating rubbish and having a drink or two if I feel like it

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters just remembered it's your birthday today happy birthday sweetie xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Witters.
Hope that you are relaxing and doing something nice to celebrate


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy birthday witters!!

caz, get drunk sounds like a plan to me ........watch the football match on Saturday and have a laugh!

xx


----------



## monkeyuk (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Witters, hope your'e going to do something nice.

Caz: a boozy weekend sounds great.

Hodgson: Your approval went through very quick, hopefully you'll get your appointment at the clinic through soon.
Sam: Don't worry about being negative, we're all here for you.

xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hodge yep that's exactly what I plan to do. Dp going to watch the match then I am going to meet him after. Gonna start after the footy but probably where I havnt drunk for so long I will be in bed by six

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!  It's actually on Monday, but today will do   I really can't believe we are in February already!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Oops I bad. At least it wasn't belayed bday wishes sorry Hun xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't be sorry, I thought it was lovely that you were thinking of me considering...

No plans for it at the moment other than welcoming the builders into our home!  Still can't believe it is all suddenly happening.  We have planned for this for years and here we are!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers hunni   , the beauty of this website is you can say anything and you will get lots of support from ladies that know how this feels.  Hunni, you will feel better in time and you will be ready to attack the rollercoaster again but for now, take it easy look after yourself and your DH and do something for yourselves this weekend.  It sounds like your DH is very supportive.   

Kirst, Onesock, V and Caz, ladies I am soooo sorry, I cannot believe that this hasnt worked for any of you.    I really feel for each of you sending you massive   .  Caz a rebel weekend sounds like a good plan   , a nice bottle of vino or a nice vod and apple juice (my family are Polish so it has to be a good vod   .

Ells


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells couldn't agree more it has to be good vodka. I use to be a bar manager and my favourite was skyy vodka actually thinking about it I use to drink anyhing with an ABV content

witter you have got to a least get yourself a takeaway on 
Monday. It is your bday your pregnant and yougot renovaions happening. Bli ey and two children and a husband to look after. 

Hope Helen Sam kirsty and v your all okish. Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

still no period in limbo this is horrid i don't know what to think can you test negative then positive? dp brought two more tests so confused i'm in the mind set it would negative but everyone else is telling me to take another test does anyone else do that or just do the one?xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam this journey is so so tough. You have to do anoher test tommorrow morning to put your mind at ease. I have heard of it happening once on here so it can change. It's cruel the way your body is behaving to you. Are ou still doing the pesseries. 

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

na not doing the pesseries so they would have worn off by now wouldn't they hun i'm not getting cramps really either so i'm so so confused off tomorrow i told my boss i wouldn't be in xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

No you can't go to work. I think it takes a while for the progesterone to leave your system fully. I have my last dose of gestone Monday evening and af only came today and it's kinds stopped again. It's all
very strange. The drugs mess heavily with your body. I remner on my last cycle. The af after my tx was nearly a week late and it was awful I was doini g tests every couple of days. Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

oh i see babe i just want it to come so i can have a bit of closure or at least cramps we're planing to do FET in april give my body a break for a couple of month meanwhile maybe start planning out wedding xxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Fingers sound like having a break and planning your wedding could be a good distraction and some 'you and DP' time that you both deserve. I got married in Mexico - such a beautiful setting and guaranteed weather!


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a great idea. Give your body time to heal have a bit of your time. I thought you were married already. Good idea to start planning it. Have you set a date yet. 

I can understand wanting closure. You want to know either way. Your body is being cruel to you  

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks girls no we're not huni keep putting it back when we get a bit of hope we started planning to get married this december but then with all this we stopped its a nightmare and very cruel its horrid xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I know what you mean about putting things on hold. I have done it myself. Ihave now told dp
we are going to not talk about it for a little while and just try and have a little fun. 

Xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fingers, hun it normally takes upto 3-4 days for AF to arrive after you stop the pessaries.  I would test again tomorrow, you never know   .  I can remember testing everyday after OTD on our 2nd tx until AF arrived.  Take care of yourself hun.

Caz how are you feeling today hun?

Witters I bet you are excited about starting the build having waited for it for such a long time.  It will make a good birthday present to have the builders start   .

CJH, not long to go now hun.  I bet you are counting down the days.

LAM hope you are okay.  How are your beautiful boys?

Hodg, great news on getting the approval so quickly.  I am guessing   that you will be phoning the clinic tomorrow   .

Misty how are you hunni?

Monkey when's your next acu? 

BAE hope you are okay hun.

Hope everyone else is doing okay, sending    to everyone who needs them.

AFM, well my cold seems to be doing better thank goodness!  Went to the clinic this afternoon and I start dr'ing tomorrow morning   .  The nurses were lovely and said it was fine to get the gestone, so hopefully [email protected] will ring next week.  DH has to do a frozen back up just in case as his count is very very low and they really had to look for his swimmers last time.  They did give him some tips on trying to improve his    but I think he felt a little   as he was outnumbered by us 3 ladies but at least he cant moan at me about it as it is now medical fact   !  We had to ask about timings because DH is due to go away on business and needs dates, so we got to OTD and it could be .....1st April   so we better not get any nasty april fools   .  Right, going to watch Mock the Week now.  

Nightie night everyone.

Ells


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you ladies i just don't want dh to think i am now flitting to the next thing when it all happened this morning i just need to give my body a break get ready for af that i know will come even though i have no cramps or anything and i know i wan to marry leon we'll start tx again in april with our frosties i may be pregnant as i get married who knows xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells that's great news 1st April brilliant. My dp sounds
like yours. He tries to argue with me if I suggst somthing but if a dr says it it's gospel. Men ar strange
species. Glad your feeling a little better and the cold is easing up. I took your advice I did some shopping and getting my hair done today. Also I tried to but the book in town and no where had it. I think a trip on amazon is due tommorrow. Thanks for all the great advice xx

Sam I am sure leon understands you both need somthing to focus and on and seems a lovely guy and hopefully your will have an extra at your wedding. Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

he said if not can we have your furbaby at our wedding he loves her thinks shes well cute xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Hun of course you can. She would
make a great bridesmaid. Lol

She looks really young in that photo and skinny. She put on a little too
much weight just like me. We are
both a pair of lazy female dogs. It's great she won't even go out in the rain. She is a long haired Akita. I
must update with some more pics of her. Sad I know but I think of her as my first baby xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

we think that of our two kittens to honey i would love a dog though had one all my life til i moved in with leon both working :-( she is gorgeous honey i've put a bit of weight on too lol xxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

It's not sad, my dog was my baby and best friend, he sadly died in November. I was heart broken and miss him so much. He was always there for cuddles when I was down. Now have to make do with DP LOL


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I love cats too but dp doesn't like them and we live on a busy road and don't think they would
last long

qa sorry to hear about your dog it's so heartbreaking. I had anborder collie beforehand he was my tenth bday pressy and god when we had to put him to sleep seven yrs ago it was horrid. I still walk in expecting to see him at my mums

I think I am going to have trouble sleeping tonight I not sleepy yet 

Xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah the house can be so quiet when they're no longer around.

Hope you get some sleep soon xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i don't think i'm going to sleep either everything keeps running through my muind all the appointments all the good news we got from the clinic even on et day i think i had it in my head that it was going to be positive bad i know huh? i just feel sick and i blame my body its all my fault and its very hard to deal with

xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers, I think the wedding planning idea is great!  Something positive to really focus your mind.  I'm sure that if you pick a beautiful, slender fitting dresss that you will get your dream of being pregnant just so you have to change your plans   Do you have any ideas?  If you need to run things past us, please do.  I love weddings!  We got married in Scotland and made it a three day event as everyone was travelling from down South.  It was wonderful as we had exclusive use of two castles - one rustic one for the service and an updated one as a hotel.  It was weird to watch all the people and think wow, they are here just for us!  We had a horse drawn carrage, a piper and drummer, even a 'bare bum' photo (or not if they were spoil sports!) from the men who wore kilts!  Ahh, memories, memories... 

I too love that picture of your doggie Caz, I have commented before.  If only I could get weight on Maku, I really struggle with it as he is so hyper active.  When I took him for a check up all the staff commented how much better he was and how young he looked (and acted)  We are so relieved he is better.  Nukka on the other hand is a little on the heavy side.  Bless her, she gets about an eighth of what he gets to eat but she still piles on the pounds...

Fingers, it is only natural to re-live events of the past few weeks.  This just goes to show that it isn't an exact science, Old Mother Nature plays a part too and she has been extremely cruel right now.  Please don't blame yourself   The clinic themselves seemed to think you were in with a chance, so it really wasn't your fault.  Please don't beat yourself up...


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

i'm trying not to witters honest it just feels like complete hell i can't stand it i aired some really dark thoughts to my dh earlier but its how i'm feeling hoping it starts to subside and the feeling go away but it feels like i'm grieving feel horrid sorry i'm all me me me me today girls you girls must be going with the same things sorry xxxx
witters your wedding sounds gorgeous honey don't worry i will run things past you guys don't you worry i just want to make him my hubby now xxxx
hope maku feels better soon witters bless him least the vets have seen postive in him honey xxxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

It's not you fault you couldn't have done anymore Hun. It's hard when you get such good results
and they don't implant. I know it's cruel when the only thing wrong is they don't implant. I too was like you at our first cycle. Everything was perfect. My old
consultant described our cycle as 'textbook' and he couldn't tell us why it hadn't worked. It's hard when you don't have a reason or something to blame for the tx not working. I can remember being so surprised that it didn't work on my first tx as I believed that coz I had got to the 2ww it would just work so I was shocked that it didn't 

Witters I love the sound of your edding. If me and dp ever get married I want to get married in a castle with open fires and it's snowing outside. Consider I hate snow that's shocking. Dp wants to get married abroad somewhere hot. So I can't see us doing it for a while. 

I  so glad maku is getting better. We have spoken about the furbabies before. I was looking at your blog the other day and lovig he pics in the snow. Poor maku did look sick when he came home
so glad he better. Poor Nuuka it must be so frustrating for her hen she sees maku eating loads

Xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

its just rubbish i'm glad i've got people who understand whats going on and how you feel xxx
we have three frosties left which they have said are good 6 cells just hoping when we try again my stupid body will come through for me she said when they were being implanted you have a fantastic womb and a grade 8-9 cell embryo's your starting off from a good spot then two weeks later i've entered a whole new world of hurtxxxx
how long have you been tongether if you don't mind me asking huni xxxx
maybe i should get another dog hmmmm lol xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

We been on and off nearly 15 years. We were together when I was 16 for four years then we slip for a few years. Went off and did our own thing and got back together about 8 years ago

dogs are wonderful I couldn't be without my jess- jess. We both work full time you just have to choose a dog for your lifstyle that is why we got a lazy one. Ha ha. Like mother like dog. We got her from blue cross. We lucked out when we got her

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

ah that well sweet caz can cats and dogs live together?

ah i see honey we've been together 3 years now xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends jess would think it was lunch. My old
dog came home with a cat and thnnwhen that cat died we got another cat and he was fine. The new cat use to jump on his back and try and fight with him. 

So it can work. We also got two rabbits and a load of tropical fish. I want chickens next but dp won't let me.  

I have always said if we ever won the lottery I would just by a huge house and have a puppy farm ( that sounds terrible) nut meant to say I would keep them all.


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

As expected BFN this morning  
Off skiing to blow away the cobwebs.
Hope everyone else is feeling a little better today xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

So sorry V1.......you need to get yourself skiing followed by a larg tipple or 2!!!   

Ah, all this talk about weddings, lol I too got married abroad, we went to Mauritius and none of our family came which was nice but not nice ( if that makes sense ) .

Witters - ahhh I always dreamed of my wedding being in a castle with open fires, but our familes are a nightmare, my parents cant stand each other even after 20 years of being divorced!!
You cant pick your families eh!!!!  

Hee hee, I have 2 cats and yes they are my babies....hey we all have more in common than expected eh!!!

I am struggling with my sister in law, they live in yotrkshire and she is preggers, she is 4 months gone, and I am finding her very hard work, she calls m constantly talking about babies, which I have been very good with, I havent shown her that I find it hard - sometimes she calls more than once a day......now I havent heard from her in over a week, I hav tried calling and texting her but no reply......I cannot work her out??

Witters - is this her hormones?  

Its really upsetting me  xx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

V   go ski and take your hurt and anger out on those slopes

Hodge families can be a nightmare. I think you did the right thingwith your weddin you wouldn't have want it spoilt by areguements. SIL hmmmm I have one great one and another strange one. You have done your bit. You have listened to her and you have called her this week so nothing can come back on you. 

AFM I can't be bothered to get up yet jess just jumped on the bed for cuddles now she taken the majority if it up and I am sure will start to snore soon. 

Sam how ou this morning xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Caz,

You are right - I will speak to my Brother instead - like you said, I have made the effort, even left another voicemail on her phone, but No, still nothing.  But yet when my Mother texts her, she does text my Mum back.  MMmmm, I will still buy stuff for the baby as its my 1st time as an Aunty!!     I will just send it up to them, dont need to speak to that cow  

Its too cold to get up so I think that being snuggles in bed is the best place to be! x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

V, so sorry   I'm still in shock that this busy streak has been so sad.  Go and have a fun time skiing with a nice hot toddie to warm up!

Fingers, aww   I'm glad that you can be so open with DP, he sounds so lovely, no wonder you want to marry him   Dogs are great, but they also are a big responsibility.  Much more time and money consuming but very loyal and rewarding too.  My two would never live with cats, but they are the hunting type.  If you seriously wish to have a dog, research all the potential breeds first.  Any good breeder should then let you have a bit of a trial day just to see if the cats get on with the new addition.

Hodge, could be hormones.  I know this time, I am riddled with them, but that could be all the things going on right now.  I agree, you have done all you can, have proof from your phone logs and have been there for her.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Just mention it to your brother and mum so they know your side if there is a weird reason and she gets funny.  Families can be very troublesome 

Caz, we have bunnies and fish too!  Only ours are Marine.  I just hope they survive the build and electricity isn't off for too long.  We do have a power back up for them for a few hours, so are hopeful.  We need to reposition the tank, and being 8 gallons of water, that is no easy task, so we hope to do it just the once!  I love sitting there watching them.  It's quite funny sometimes, you wouldn't think fish have a personality but they do 

Nukka is very good with her feeding.  They have crates which they love and so I feed them in there, that way there is no concern about the other stealing it, so we end up with polite eaters.  Nukka is totally unaware that she gets less


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

A little light relief:

Maku after a brushing!








What a cute big brother!








Our second baby - she wouldn't settle without being snuggled up!








Getting ready for work








Here's us with the horses


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters nuuka and maku are stunning. It's great fun grooming not. Jess is a beast and hates grooming. She won't come near me after to punish me. Nuuka what a beautiful fluffy puppy i so wish we got jess as a puppy. J want anoter puppy now. But we can't coz jess would hate it. You look beautiful in your wedding I love your dress. I bet it was so romantic

h talk toyou brother perhaps your sil thinks she doing he right thing not talkig to you about it. Enjoy being an auntie I love it

well just made a dr appointment to ask for y level one tests to be done. It's at 1110 so better get ready

xx


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all just got on woke up this morning and realised all over again and i have just been crying since dh is at work today no bleeding yet though xx
witters thanks for the pics honey doggies are gorgeous yeah i would have to look into it properly as i say we both work etc not that i can imagine going back to work at the moment i had my year planned since starting treatment bad knew i shouldnt have got excited xxxx
hodge yeah i would talk to your brother huni xxxx
hows u caz? what tests u having honey?
v i'm so sorry i know exsactly how your feeling its torture xxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227893.msg3582759#msg3582759


----------

